# Beste Pvpler In Wow



## lukss (31. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet

mein Favorit ist Vurtne-> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec

1.(Name)Vurtne, heute Warbaby
2.(Klasse)Magier
3.(Volk)Untote
4.(Realmpool)Blutdurst(eu)


----------



## Arkoras (31. Mai 2008)

Grim
Schurke
Untoter
Spielt nicht mehr, der wohl beste PvP-Spieler den es je gab.


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Aha, und wie misst man solche Superlativen? BESTE, GRÖßTE, MEISTE? Es gibt immer einen oder etwas das mehr, höher, besser oder toller ist.


----------



## lukss (31. Mai 2008)

in können vll?

z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist


----------



## Tehodrakis (31. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Aha, und wie misst man solche Superlativen? BESTE, GRÖßTE, MEISTE? Es gibt immer einen oder etwas das mehr, höher, besser oder toller ist.



erstenst durch skill (man kann das ganz gut sehen ob jemand gut spielt in videos




lukss schrieb:


> in können vll?
> 
> z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist



/sign


----------



## Kryll (31. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> in können vll?
> 
> z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist



toll ich schaff grat mal einen...ich bin ja nur healer...

ich denke die Besten sind die die erste auf ihrem realmpool von der arenawertung her sind!


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Das ist dann ein guter, aber es gibt IMMER einen Besseren. Das war Kern der Aussage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (31. Mai 2008)

jeder hatt seine eigene meinung aber eine richtigen bestne pvpspieler gibt es nicht weil jeder irgendwan an sien grenzen kommt ... es gibt extrem gute pvp spieler wir ham davon einen in der gilder der hatt 75k ehre und hatt alle pvp sachen .. aber naja ein besten gibt es nicht


----------



## BunnyBunny (31. Mai 2008)

Vurtne ist echt imba, habe das Video auch gesehen.
Der hat 4 Typen alleine kalt gemacht und so was...
Es gibt halt Leute, die haben soviel Skill die könnten die Hälfte abgeben und würden immer noch zu den Besten gehören.


----------



## koxy (31. Mai 2008)

Kryll schrieb:


> ich denke die Besten sind die die erste auf ihrem realmpool von der arenawertung her sind!



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass viele schlichtweg Scheißkombos zocken, andere wiederum eine perfekte Kombo?
In einer beschissenen Kombo kannst du soviel Skill haben wie nur möglich, sollte es aber von der Klassenzusammenstellung nicht passen,
wirst du trotzdem auf die Bretter geschickt. Gilt zumindest fürs 2er und 3er Bracket....


----------



## Namir (31. Mai 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> jeder hatt seine eigene meinung aber eine richtigen bestne pvpspieler gibt es nicht weil jeder irgendwan an sien grenzen kommt ... es gibt extrem gute pvp spieler wir ham davon einen in der gilder der hatt 75k ehre und hatt alle pvp sachen .. aber naja ein besten gibt es nicht



75k Ehre heisst nicht, dass man es gut kann, sondern nur, dass man es viel macht

@topic: es kommt auch immer auf die klasse und das equip an. mit nem frostmage bringt man 3-4 nicht so talentiere krieger, palas oder schurken tot...
ausserdem kann man die videos immer noch "richtig" zusammenschneiden ...


----------



## Destilatus (31. Mai 2008)

Grim ... er war einfach nur ein Gott


----------



## Arlox93 (31. Mai 2008)

naja aber schaff es erstmal ... 75k ehre und s3 komplett und was man sonst so bekommen kann^^ ausserdem ist es ein halbtags arbeiter ^^ der zoggt maximal 4 std wow wen überhaupt^^


----------



## Aplizzier (31. Mai 2008)

vurtne ist echt einfahc nur OP.ABer glaube der zockt auch net mehr


----------



## Lios (31. Mai 2008)

Wäre nur ein einziger Nachtelf Feral dabei gewesen hätt Vurtnes Video wohl um einigiges schlechter ausgesehen.


----------



## Zaid (31. Mai 2008)

Grim war the gottfather of PvP 
nichts kommt an ihn ran 

außer einer vllt aber weiß net wie der heißt 
hier ist das video von ihm.... (World of Roguecraft)

http://video.google.de/videosearch?hl=de&a...+of+roguecraft#

also wenn man nackt einen warri mit thunderfurry umhaut nenn ich das mal ne leistung.!!!!!

Oder *Tzi* auch ein Rouge.
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...fd1cb6ace57e738


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> naja aber schaff es erstmal ... 75k ehre und s3 komplett und was man sonst so bekommen kann^^ ausserdem ist es ein halbtags arbeiter ^^ der zoggt maximal 4 std wow wen überhaupt^^


Uijui 75k Ehre in über 3 Jahren WoW. Glanzleistung. Ich kenne welche die haben 150.000, und, sind die deswegen besser? Nee, die haben nur mehr Zeit, ich hab übrigens auch 80.000 knapp.

Und woher Du weisst das der nur 4 Stunden am Tag zockst, ist das Dein Zimmer Kamerad oder Nachbar oder hast eine Webcam 24 Stunden Liveschalte oder wie geht das?

Und an alle Video Bewunderer und Fanbois: Ist euch mal in den Sinn gekommen, das des Best of Szenen sind? Ich meine wenn ich jeden Tag komplett mit Fraps aufnehme und dann nach einem halben Jahr die 20 besten Szenen schneide, bin ich dann ein PvP Gott? Nee, nur einer der dadurch bekannt wurde, und den vorher keiner kannte.

Ist wie bei Miss Wahlen, wer von euch denkt denn tatsächlich DAS ist die SCHÖNSTE der Welt? Sie ist es mit nichten, sondern nur die schönste derer, die sich der Wahl gestellt haben.

Sicherlich sind das skillige Leute, aber davon gibt es tausende andere, die machen nur nicht so ein Gewese darum. Denn wer wirklich was drauf hat muss nicht mit Videos posen.


----------



## Fynn01 (31. Mai 2008)

Chrillie, Feraldruide ( http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Chrillie ). In Saison 1 mit 2504 Raiting der weltweit beste Feralspieler (combo Icemage + Feral). Das Video dazu: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...tream=Filefront. Es gibt vieleicht 2 Händevoll Spieler die als Feral über 2000-2200 Raiting kommen, er hat es geschafft als Feral einer der besten Spieler der Welt zu sein, wenigstens nach meinen empfinden.

*The fat Cow*: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...tream=Filefront
*The fat Cow 2*: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...tream=Filefront
*The fat Cow 3*: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...tream=Filefront
*The fat Cow 4*: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...tream=Filefront
*The fat Cow 5*: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...tream=Filefront 
*The fat Cow 6*: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...tream=Filefront

Sein 7. Video kommt bald raus.


----------



## yazZin!^ (31. Mai 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> jeder hatt seine eigene meinung aber eine richtigen bestne pvpspieler gibt es nicht weil jeder irgendwan an sien grenzen kommt ... es gibt extrem gute pvp spieler wir ham davon einen in der gilder der hatt 75k ehre und hatt alle pvp sachen .. aber naja ein besten gibt es nicht


hmm hab auch 75k ehre 5k arena points und full s3 gear dazu kommt noch das ich rank 21. im realmpool bin, nun die frage ist ob man nur wegen stats der beste ist? ich glaube nicht da gehört weit mehr dazu


----------



## Nourius (31. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=L2g_KpwCgZ8&...feature=related

zu geil der hat skill...


----------



## Alpax (31. Mai 2008)

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=Dominion+Rank+14#


----------



## QcK (31. Mai 2008)

Grim...

*Legends never die...*


----------



## yazZin!^ (31. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Uijui 75k Ehre in über 3 Jahren WoW. Glanzleistung. Ich kenne welche die haben 150.000, und, sind die deswegen besser? Nee, die haben nur mehr Zeit, ich hab übrigens auch 80.000 knapp.



1. Ehre Max. liegt bei 75k
2. Kann es gar nicht sein das dein kumpel 150.000 hat...
3. Natürlich ist es auch unlogisch das du 80.000ehre hast, 75.000 mkay aber nich 80k
4. zudem sagt die ehre nichts über skill aus, mit "cursor move2" kannste 10k ehre an einem tag machen.


----------



## schmiedemeister (31. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> in können vll?
> 
> z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist



boahh ich schaffe in WSG 10 aufeinmal wenn alle meine gegner (im 19er bg) lvl 11 sind kein heiler dabei ist und ich ein 19er PvP twink bin mit dem besten equip was es gibt... OMG ich merke gerade ich bin der beste PvP spieler auf der welt...


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Ich red von Ehrenhaften Siegen, das sollte aber klar zu erkennen sein yazzin, keine Ahnung was Du redest also klapp den Klugscheisser wieder ein. Und wenn der den ich zitiert habe wirklich EHREPUNKTE gemeint hat, dann ist seine Aussage ja wohl ROFLCOPTER im Quadrat! 
Ich meine weil jemand 75k Ehre hat, hat er PvP Skill? Ne der kann auch zuviel Zeit haben, einen BG Bot nutzen oder loosen. DAS bringt auch Ehre ans Cap und sagt über sein Können exakt Null aus.


----------



## Thursoni (31. Mai 2008)

yazZin!^ schrieb:


> hmm hab auch 75k ehre 5k arena points und full s3 gear dazu kommt noch das ich rank 21. im realmpool bin, nun die frage ist ob man nur wegen stats der beste ist? ich glaube nicht da gehört weit mehr dazu



Das war jetzt aber leicht Angeberei.


----------



## koxy (31. Mai 2008)

best mage ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1964893/WoW_PvP 

crossroads domination incl. imba-crits


----------



## QcK (31. Mai 2008)

koxy schrieb:


> best mage ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast ZOMFGOLOLOL1337IMBAROxxXXXXxxOR vergessen -.-*

So ein mieses Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert mich ein wenig an den Ausschnitt aus "World of Roguecraft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jetrel (31. Mai 2008)

und ihr alle habt einen der.. wenn nicht sogar den besten warri vergessen


Crippler!


wer ihn nicht kennt: pech gehabt


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

koxy schrieb:


> best mage ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hoffe ich hab die Ironie richtig erkannt, weil noch schlimmer kann man nicht spielen. Der würde auf einer NO SKILL Wertung eine glatt 12/10 bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so was stellen Leute wirklich ins Netz, O M F G

Wie kann man sich so sehr selber ins Aus schiessen? Selfpwnd Ownroflcopter...


----------



## 36878 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich finde einer der besten ist "Deep Feral" , gebt das mal bei youtube ein oder bei google . Feral dudu+schurke auf 2300 Wertung . Der hat alleine schon etliche Arena Teams gekillt (sein Partner ist extra nicht gejoint in die Arena).

Link zu einem Video , es gibt viele von ihm : http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1190240928370186739


----------



## lukss (31. Mai 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> vurtne ist echt einfahc nur OP.ABer glaube der zockt auch net mehr


 der zockt wieder aber unter "warbaby"


----------



## lukss (31. Mai 2008)

gibt es noch videos von grimm würd mich interessieren

wenn ja posten pls


----------



## Arlox93 (31. Mai 2008)

würde mich auch freuen wen jemand ma lvideos von dne rein stellt ^^


----------



## Annovella (31. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Grim
> Schurke
> Untoter
> Spielt nicht mehr, der wohl beste PvP-Spieler den es je gab.



quatsch, es gab viel bessere

vurtne is auch nich gerade gut, weil gegen gimps wie er da als gegner hat gewinnt jeder

schaut euch z.b. mal Neilyo_13-Decent_2v2 an, da sind einige gute spieler drin, aber "den" besten gibs nicht, es gibt in keiner sache der welt "der beste"

von daher sinnloser thread


----------



## Annovella (31. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> in können vll?
> 
> z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist



das hat nichts mit beste zutun

mein 2on2 m8 und ich gewinnen auch gegen ueber 10 leute im arathi becken 2on1X
haben grinds von 60:0 2,2k ratet~ gemacht, trotzdem wuerd ich jetzt nicht sagen wir sind die besten, im gegenteil ich denke es gibt noch viel bessere als mien 2on2 m8 und ich

ps: das neue forum suckt


----------



## Vinclow1992 (31. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Uijui 75k Ehre in über 3 Jahren WoW. Glanzleistung. Ich kenne welche die haben 150.000, und, sind die deswegen besser? Nee, die haben nur mehr Zeit, ich hab übrigens auch 80.000 knapp.




made my day.... 75k ehre is cap aber wenn du 80 hast screen pls^^


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Vorm Flam0rn ALLES lesen bildet ungemein manchmal.


----------



## Vinclow1992 (31. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Vorm Flam0rn ALLES lesen bildet ungemein manchmal.




? meinst du vll knapp ? naja du sagtest aber auch du kennst welche mit 150 k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Scroll einfach auf dieser Seite hier hoch, dann findest auch Du was ich mit ALLES Lesen meine.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Mai 2008)

Drakedog !!

Hexenmeister
Untoter
Zerstörung 

imba


----------



## Bluescreen07 (31. Mai 2008)

*ATHENE #1: Best Paladin of The World*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLYrFR9RT_U


----------



## Xandars (31. Mai 2008)

das beste was es gab war glaube 99:0 ... ich glaub daa war ein healdudu mit 2600addheal und 500-650manregg


----------



## Annovella (31. Mai 2008)

Zaid schrieb:


> Grim war the gottfather of PvP
> nichts kommt an ihn ran
> 
> außer einer vllt aber weiß net wie der heißt
> ...



tzi war mit 60 n daggerrogue, skiller hatten damals sword/fist/mace, weils schwerer zu spielen war und nicht JEDER gegner 1-3 hit war /yawn, genauso wie 3 min mage u low is
burst dmg hat nix mit skill zutun.
das andere sind mehrere schurken und es ging schon ewig das gerücht herum das es alles fake war und ich glaubs auch, der eine warri is mit 60 einer der bekanntesten krieger gewesen, rank 14, der haette den nackten rogue direkt zu anfang umgehauen + lvl 60 vids kann man vergessen, mit 70 kam erst skill/reaktionszeit dazu, es gibt viel mehr gute spieler, die community is größer, schau dir mal t2 equipte aus den 60er vids an(gegner) die meisten haben null drauf und so wars auch, das is wie in cs 1.6 aufm publikserver, freefrags only


----------



## Genomchen (31. Mai 2008)

Thoryia, hast du nen Link zum arsenal, würd mich interessieren, ob du tatsächlich EhrenKILS gemeint hast, denn so wie du das zuerst geschrieben hast waren das ganz klar EhrenPUNKTE. Alle nachträglichen Posts lesen sich mehr wie Ausreden.

BTT
Bin auch der meinung, dass man nicht sagen kann es gibt den Besten, da es einfach nicht auf 1on1 balanced ist. Wenn dann doch ein Hexer gegen nen Schurken gewinnt, ist es eher Glück, aber in der Regel sind wir Schurkenopfer. Von daher kann man nicht sagen es gibt den Besten. Es gibt vielleicht geile Videos, über wie schon einer sagte Highlights, oder auch gibts gute Gruppen, das durchaus, da es auf Gruppen vs Gruppen gebalanced ist. Aber den Besten gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Arkoras (31. Mai 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> quatsch, es gab viel bessere
> 
> vurtne is auch nich gerade gut, weil gegen gimps wie er da als gegner hat gewinnt jeder
> 
> ...



Jeder der behauptet das es bessere PvP-Spieler als Grim gibt, ist nur eifersüchtig, weil er selbst nie so einen erfolg haben wird. Und es ist ja auch so einfach, eine Erklärung für den Skill von anderen bei den Gegnern zu suchen.


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

@Genomchen

Du weisst schon, das man Pre BC ca 750.000- 1.000.000 Ehre die WOCHE gehabt hat um KF oder OKF zu werden? Da red ich sicher nicht von 75.000 EHREPUNKTE in *3 Jahren*, sondern dachte er misst Skill an gemachten EHREKILLS. 

Also wenn Du das nicht aus meinem ersten Post liest, dann spielst Du WoW noch nicht sehr lange. 30.000-50.000 Ehre hat jeder halbwegs lang spielende Random BG Geher jeden Tag geschafft ohne Stamm zu der Zeit.

Aber wie ich Deinem Kindergarten Flame Versuch in einem anderem Thread grad entnommen habe spielst Du WoW erst seit diesem Jahr, da Du beim Release noch 3 Jahre vom PEGI 12+ Cap entfernt warst.


----------



## Duskfall334 (31. Mai 2008)

alle reden von diesem "grim"! ... ich kenn den garnicht! erzählt ma was hat der so gut gemacht?!
mein bester pvpler war "Spoon" spielt auch nicht mehr .. der hatte damals als erstes t2 voll auf dem server (schurke untoter= hat alles wegebäääscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (31. Mai 2008)

Kann mir mal wer nen guten hunter posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bitte BC


----------



## Tharinn (31. Mai 2008)

koxy schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass viele schlichtweg Scheißkombos zocken, andere wiederum eine perfekte Kombo?
> In einer beschissenen Kombo kannst du soviel Skill haben wie nur möglich, sollte es aber von der Klassenzusammenstellung nicht passen,
> wirst du trotzdem auf die Bretter geschickt. Gilt zumindest fürs 2er und 3er Bracket....



Naja, es ist aber auch wirklich ein Zeichen von ganz besonderem Skill, in einer beschissenen Kombo zu spielen ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2008)

Da fallen mir so viele ein

-Acrono
-Noone
-Besteh
-Cherokee
-Ich
-Crayer (glaube jedenfalls dass der gut is^^)
hmm... mehr fallen mir auf die Schnell net ein


----------



## Ihlya (31. Mai 2008)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=1034
eryx

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=1125
ferahgo


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde Gegon ziemlich gut. der spielt aber nicht mehr.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=865...h&plindex=0


----------



## Te-Rax (31. Mai 2008)

Maydie

müssten die meisten kennen. Ehemaliger Rang 14 Mensch Krieger. Hat ein richtig geiles 10 min. Video auf die reihe gestellt (siehe Link). Das Video zeigt viel Sympathie, und die ganze Arbeit die dahinter steckt.

My secret hero.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Solche lv 60er Helden wie Maydie, Crippler und wie sie nicht alle heißen, gibt es heute nur noch in sehr sehr geringen Zahlen. Solche Regelungen wie 'S1 für Ehre' drängen leute mit skill weg, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist : Wer früher in der pre BC Zeit mit Rang 14 rumgelaufen ist - hatte skill. Skill und sehr viel Zeit.
Und heute haben wir die Einheitsarmee mit dem Namen "Casual Gamer".

Edit2: Link ist jetzt richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihlya (31. Mai 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Maydie
> 
> müssten die meisten kennen. Ehemaliger Rang 14 Mensch Krieger. Hat ein richtig geiles 10 min. Video auf die reihe gestellt (siehe Link). Das Video zeigt viel Sympathie, und die ganze Arbeit die dahinter steckt.
> 
> ...


bleeding love klavier ????
falsch verlinkt ?


----------



## Labam (31. Mai 2008)

@Te-Rax

ma so rang 14 preBC hieß nicht immer das derjenige skill hat, der hat einfach nur sehr viel zeit.

gabs mal einen fall auf guldan da war einer weiss nicht mehr so recht 12wochen oder so hintereinander rang14 warn healpala und hatte kein skill nur viel mehr zeit als alle anderen.


----------



## Ichim (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,
kennt denn jemand ein vid von nem guten lvl 70er schurken? Ich find da so wenig. Ich mein 60 schön und gut aber ich find es interessanter zu sehen was heutzutage im "pro-PVP" abgeht.
schonma thx im vorraus 
MFG, Ichim
(am besten mulitlate)


----------



## Ihlya (31. Mai 2008)

Ichim schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt denn jemand ein vid von nem guten lvl 70er schurken? Ich find da so wenig. Ich mein 60 schön und gut aber ich find es interessanter zu sehen was heutzutage im "pro-PVP" abgeht.
> schonma thx im vorraus
> MFG, Ichim
> (am besten mulitlate)


naja pvp heutzutage wird durch die abhärtungsscheisse versaut


----------



## Ronas (31. Mai 2008)

Name: Eraser
Klasse: Schurke
Server:Terrordar (eu)
Aktiv:Ja
Besondere Auszeichnungeneide Illigleven,Gladi Titel der 1. und 2. Saison,hat ein Duell gegen meinen Mage mit 85% gewonnen ^^


----------



## Spectrales (31. Mai 2008)

Viele der besten PvPler spielen auf Stormscale...
Angeblich ist DOOM SQUAD die beste PvP Gilde...kann man aber nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Ichim (31. Mai 2008)

Ihlya schrieb:


> naja pvp heutzutage wird durch die abhärtungsscheisse versaut


Gut da hast recht , allerdings finde ich das pvp-system in wow immer noch das beste von allen mmorpgs . es mag sein , dass es  n bischel unbalanced is  ( zb. druide immo wie ich finde( plz flamed mich jetzt ned^^ ) allerdings kann man sich dem auch fügen und selbst zb nen dudu zoggen.und abhärtung, naja wow lebte bis jetzt immer schon vom equipp und so ist es hald jetzt au noch und da finde ich , dass muss man blizz lassen, haben se auch nen richtig guten job gemacht find ich. ich möchte mich nur eben besser mit der spielweise von nem guten multilate auseinandersetzen da ich in erwägung ziehe umzuskillen. shadowstep mit kolben macht jetzt nämlich ned unbedingt so viel spaß wie ich finde, allerdings find ich nirgends gutes vids^^


----------



## MLK1006 (31. Mai 2008)

meine favoriten:

Sonydigital
Krieger
Taure

Swifty
Krieger
Nachtelf

Noone
Magier (eis)
Untoter

Lecken
Magier (feuer)
untot

Schweex
Shadow Priest
untot

Zalgradis
Schutz Pala (WTF XD)
Mensch

Vurtune
Mage
Untot

Drakedog
Hexenmeister
Untot

Foredoomed
Hexenmeister
Untot

Chrille
Druide
Tauren

Ich
Pala & priest
Untot & Mensch

Tuska
Shadowpriest
Untot

Acrono
Schurke
Untot

-----wird aktualisiert-----


----------



## Tamtamboo (31. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet
> 
> mein Favorit ist Vurtne-> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec
> 
> ...




jo der name ist mir sehr bekannt aber das er sein namen gändert hat ist mir unbekannt und warum sollte auch er sein namen ändern ??? naja das ghört hier net hin ^^.

also zu meinen favoriten sind wie oben scho stehend Vurtne ^^ und ganz klar LOVE>>>Leylá<<<LOVE vom Realm Kel'Thuzad ::::: Realm Pool Blutdurst


----------



## gz2k (31. Mai 2008)

preBC lev60 , als openpvp noch richtig spass gemacht hat, gabs ne menge 

schaut mal in die hall of fame:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/halloffame.php

drakedog steht mit 2.200.000 downloads auf platz 2  ;P

allerdings zockt von denen kaum noch wer, da blizz openpvp kaputt gemacht hat


----------



## Níght06 (31. Mai 2008)

Acrono, best rogue ever.


einfach my favorite der hat so einen geilen spiel style und weiß was man in welcher situation machen sollte, macht einfach spass seine vids zu schauen.


kann euch nur empfehlen sein "shadowstep tricks by acrono" vid anzuschauen.


btw. leider zockt er jetzt nicht mehr :-<


----------



## Flipmode (31. Mai 2008)

Drakedog
Hexenmeister 
Untot ^^


----------



## Flipmode (31. Mai 2008)

Kishkumen - World of Roguecraft
Untot
Schurke ^^


----------



## ReSiN (1. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, dass Swifty einer der besten PvPler ist. Er jetzt aber leider tot er ist bei einem autounfall gestorben 

Hier ein paat videos von ihm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQEs-HL8njs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lej7WW1JAI


----------



## MLK1006 (1. Juni 2008)

ReSiN schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Swifty einer der besten PvPler ist. Er jetzt aber leider tot er ist bei einem autounfall gestorben
> 
> Hier ein paat videos von ihm
> 
> ...



w00t

ich war vor bc schon swifty fan alle sachen hab ich von ihm und jetzt erfahr ich sowas

das wirft mich irgentwie ins leben zurück


----------



## gz2k (1. Juni 2008)

mir fällt grad noch einer ein: CHUCK NORRIS 

btw, swifty ist nicht tot^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Juni 2008)

achja. Krymu fällt mir da spontan noch ein^^


----------



## Dradius (1. Juni 2008)

Ich finde Carcharoth der ork hunter ist es ist auch hier in buffed drin^^


----------



## Thoryia (1. Juni 2008)

Wie Du hier Pluspunkte sammeln willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (1. Juni 2008)

heutzutage mit dem scheiß abhärtungs-scheiß kann jeder imba sein 

Ich kenne nur einen richtig geilen Krieger vor BC der alles umgenuked hat.
Der hat so viel ausgehalten, war einfach krass^^ und das als Off-Tank.

Rede ist von Smutsch
Alleria
Todbringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panzer01 (1. Juni 2008)

Natürlich ich ^^ Hab mit meinen Orc Deff Tank ne Schurke beim Erz sammel gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hab leider kein Clip dazu mein Schultern sind zu breit dafür ^^. Bei so viele Spielern kann man das nie sagen wer der beste ist, wenn es überhaupt einen geben sollte.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2008)

MLK1006 schrieb:


> w00t
> 
> ich war vor bc schon swifty fan alle sachen hab ich von ihm und jetzt erfahr ich sowas
> 
> das wirft mich irgentwie ins leben zurück




Today is a very sad day for us World of Warcraft fans, and most definitely a huge blow to the warrior scene. Our favorite warrior known to many of us as Swifty has recently passed in a fatal car accident on Friday night just around 9:00 PM. He was trapped in his car authorities and witness say, after the driver door was crushed by a speeding suburban. Eye witness say that the suburban had tried to turn a corner going to fast causing the van to lose control. The door had him pinned to his seat, by the time it took them to remove Swifty from his vehicle things had taken a turn for the worst, he had already lost to much blood from the impact and was going in to shock. At 9:46 PM Swifty was pronounced dead. He was creator and star of Incredible Warrior Tricks and Incredible Warrior Tricks 2, both movies world famous and hall of fame on warcraftmovies.com. There will be a special memorial service for him this Tuesday at 2:00 PM in Houston Texas at the Brookside Funeral Home in Memorial Park (http://www.dignitymemorial.com).


----------



## Alia-Iacta (1. Juni 2008)

sieht aus als wenn der mage im ersten beitrag gegen 3 heiler und einen schurken zockt, die dazu noch wenig skill haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also richtig der bringer iset net, aber hauptsache 4 leute gekillt^^


----------



## dejaspeed (1. Juni 2008)

Totalschaden fehlt auch noch ^^


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Today is a very sad day for us World of Warcraft fans, and most definitely a huge blow to the warrior scene. Our favorite warrior known to many of us as Swifty has recently passed in a fatal car accident on Friday night just around 9:00 PM. He was trapped in his car authorities and witness say, after the driver door was crushed by a speeding suburban. Eye witness say that the suburban had tried to turn a corner going to fast causing the van to lose control. The door had him pinned to his seat, by the time it took them to remove Swifty from his vehicle things had taken a turn for the worst, he had already lost to much blood from the impact and was going in to shock. At 9:46 PM Swifty was pronounced dead. He was creator and star of Incredible Warrior Tricks and Incredible Warrior Tricks 2, both movies world famous and hall of fame on warcraftmovies.com. There will be a special memorial service for him this Tuesday at 2:00 PM in Houston Texas at the Brookside Funeral Home in Memorial Park (http://www.dignitymemorial.com).



O_o stimmt das?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ich kann das einfach nicht glauben... ich meine....


----------



## Megamage (1. Juni 2008)

LOL NEIN Swifty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der war echt mal IMBA! Aber finde s gibt verhältnis mäßig viele gute PvPler. Wie man im Thread sieht!
Schade nur das mit BC und Flugmounts der ganze Open PvP bereich weggesackt ist. Ich hoffe Lake Wintergrasp der in Wotlk kommt wird gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak47fatih (1. Juni 2008)

tag 

das der schurke alle killt zeigt nur  das er gegen NOOBs gekämpft hat (ausnahmen gebiebt es immer)

aber welcher krieger verliert schon gegen einen schurken ?  wenn er schon nackt ist, von magier wollen wir garnet mal reden
auch wenn es nur lvl 60 waren "RANK14" und verlieren.

ODER das zeigt nur das"damals" nur freaks gespielt haben die nix anders zutuhen hatten und im BG geschlafen haben nur auf dem rang zukommen.


P2: zeigt mal wieder die ally dummheit der killt die leute mitten im IF und die andern gucken nur blöd aus der wäsche.


----------



## Arkoras (1. Juni 2008)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> tag
> 
> das der schurke alle killt zeigt nur  das er gegen NOOBs gekämpft hat (ausnahmen gebiebt es immer)
> 
> ...



Tja, wer keinen Skill hat und neidisch ist, geht hier her und heult rum weil er nie so gut wie Grim oder andere PvPler sein wird.


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVVt1s3vN2Q
das ist das beste vid von grim ... einfach nur übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (1. Juni 2008)

Ancarion & Howard (das Dreamteam schlechthin)
Kil'Jaeden im Realmpool Blutdurst.

Nicht zu vergessen Chronicle der erste Oberste Kriegsfürst von Kil'jaeden!

Und dann wären noch die anderen Kriegsfürsten von KJ wie Kampfansange, Suldraya, Xen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (1. Juni 2008)

wirklich gut find ich den grim aber nicht,
der is einfach krass equipt "gewesen" ..

und tuht eigentlich nix alles an Cd´s zu benutzen die es so gibt,
und nen schurke mit komplett freien cds kann nunmal jeden umnuken !

( und so zockt halt jeder schurke, blos hat nicht jeder / bzw benutzt nicht jeder jeden kack den man machen kann )

ok er ist nicht schlecht, aber DEFINITIV nicht der beste pvpler der welt
ich kenne genuuug andere die mehr als 5 mal so gut spielen ... 
aber leider keine vid´s haben ..


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juni 2008)

Zaid schrieb:


> Grim war the gottfather of PvP
> nichts kommt an ihn ran
> 
> außer einer vllt aber weiß net wie der heißt
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
o-m-g das ist so GEIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was jetzt echt oder fake?
das mit wow-forum ist geil^^

schurkenforum
-ein warri hat mich gekillt
-omg das ist unfair mimimi
-ja die sind so overpowred
-nerfnerfnerf nerf nerf nerf
-ja wieso sterben sie nicht wie jede andere klasse auch
-ja meine lieben,wir werden sie wieder nerfen
-thx (=

warlocforum
-ein schurke hat mich imm stunlock gekillt nerf plx
-mimi hdf l2p noob


----------



## Plakner (1. Juni 2008)

Swifty der Krieger


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Swifty der Krieger



Den gibts nimma...


----------



## Nypha (1. Juni 2008)

Es gibt sicherlich auch bessere Spieler die aber noch zu schlechtes Equip haben aus Zeit gründen oder so!
Die aber trotzdem schon Full S3 etc pp in die Taschen stecken.. 
Ist halt so..  Naja zu Grims vid... damals war Rogue stark overpowered^^ und seine Gegner waren einfach schlecht.. kein Intercept oder so geused O.o

Swifty ist ein Möchtegern meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er hat zwar viele "Tricks" heraus gefunden aber die meisten Kämpfe von ihm waren immer nur seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr knapp gewonnen...


----------



## EnCeLiS (1. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Grim
> Schurke
> Untoter
> Spielt nicht mehr, der wohl beste PvP-Spieler den es je gab.




Ohhh ja... Ich bekomm immernoch ne Gänsehaut wenn ich Videos von ihm sehe^^
So Godlike!



dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, alles echt, nix fake^^


----------



## Rangekiller (1. Juni 2008)

BWS geht auch ganz gut ab
hier is ma des 2te video von ihm
http://www.vimeo.com/835705


----------



## Denewardtor (1. Juni 2008)

[topic="0"]imbaner als Maydie! (nicht skill,  eher gear)[/topic]


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. Juni 2008)

oder fällt mir gerade ein:
Gimlau
gnom schurke
wrathbringer



mit lvl 40 vor bc war der schon rang 11 nur über open pvp!.....


----------



## Aplizzier (1. Juni 2008)

also  mit lvl 40 rang 11 ist ja schon übelst krank xD ka was für leute damals gezockt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also swifty find ich hat schon was drauf^^. Aber man sieht hier ja keine huntervideso why?


----------



## lukss (1. Juni 2008)

gabs nicht auch mal nen rouge der im hochzeitskleid und mit einem kürschnermesser einen großmarschall besiegt hat?


----------



## FERT (1. Juni 2008)

was macht grim so toll?
das er dank seiner gilde tolles equip hatte?
das er stunlock machen konnte?
 lol <3

wer behauptet es gibt einen besten pvp spieler ist ein nerd 
im wow gibt es kein 1on1 balance, von daher gibts immer klassen die gegen andere dominieren. von grund auf
und preBC war das def. der rogue 
von daher eher nicht so besonders

aber ok , wenn ihr in toll findet ... k 

ich hab keinen den ich anhimmeln könnte. pvp früher hat spaß gemacht das geb ich zu, aber inzwischen ist es mir zu blöd geworden ^^
was solls.


----------



## gz2k (1. Juni 2008)

Today is a very sad day for us World of Warcraft fans, and most definitely a huge blow to the warrior scene. Our favorite warrior known to many of us as Swifty has recently passed in a fatal car accident on Friday night just around 9:00 PM. He was trapped in his car authorities and witness say, after the driver door was crushed by a speeding suburban. Eye witness say that the suburban had tried to turn a corner going to fast causing the van to lose control. The door had him pinned to his seat, by the time it took them to remove Swifty from his vehicle things had taken a turn for the worst, he had already lost to much blood from the impact and was going in to shock. At 9:46 PM Swifty was pronounced dead. He was creator and star of Incredible Warrior Tricks and Incredible Warrior Tricks 2, both movies world famous and hall of fame on warcraftmovies.com. There will be a special memorial service for him this Tuesday at 2:00 PM in Houston Texas at the Brookside Funeral Home in Memorial Park (http://www.dignitymemorial.com).


Duskfall334 schrieb:


> O_o stimmt das?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der ist nicht tot^^ das gerücht hat nen dummer forenspammer erfunden ...
swifty zockt immer noch, 2k wertung darkspear, einfach mal arsenal glotzen


----------



## Kiligen (1. Juni 2008)

Es gibt keinen Besten PvP Spieler in WoW den man kann das 1. nicht genau sagen da selbst der Bester gegen nen looser verlieren kann oder gegen andere Klassen verliert und, 2. Es gibt immer einen der besser ist oder jemand ist gleich gut.
Ausserdem einen guten Spieler zeichnet Skill aus nicht eq nix weiter. skill ist auch nicht wenn man z.b als Ice Mage gegen Krieger immer gewinnt du musst auch Klassen -vor und -nachteile mit berechnen.


----------



## Medomar (1. Juni 2008)

Elemdor

Nachtelf
Schurke


Server SenJin


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. Juni 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> Today is a very sad day for us World of Warcraft fans, and most definitely a huge blow to the warrior scene. Our favorite warrior known to many of us as Swifty has recently passed in a fatal car accident on Friday night just around 9:00 PM. He was trapped in his car authorities and witness say, after the driver door was crushed by a speeding suburban. Eye witness say that the suburban had tried to turn a corner going to fast causing the van to lose control. The door had him pinned to his seat, by the time it took them to remove Swifty from his vehicle things had taken a turn for the worst, he had already lost to much blood from the impact and was going in to shock. At 9:46 PM Swifty was pronounced dead. He was creator and star of Incredible Warrior Tricks and Incredible Warrior Tricks 2, both movies world famous and hall of fame on warcraftmovies.com. There will be a special memorial service for him this Tuesday at 2:00 PM in Houston Texas at the Brookside Funeral Home in Memorial Park (http://www.dignitymemorial.com).
> 
> 
> der ist nicht tot^^ das gerücht hat nen dummer forenspammer erfunden ...
> swifty zockt immer noch, 2k wertung darkspear, einfach mal arsenal glotzen


hmmm nun ja vill. spielt ja jmd. anders fürn ihn das kannst du ja nicht wissen^^


----------



## Kindgenius (1. Juni 2008)

> hmmm nun ja vill. spielt ja jmd. anders fürn ihn das kannst du ja nicht wissen^^




xD


Also ich seh keinen Swifty im Arsenal, kann das einer bitte posten?


Und zu Grim,der "goooooooooodfather": Wie der Maydie gelegt, fand ich schon faszinierend. Blenden ohne Ende benutzt (oder was das auch immer war), kurz reingehauen, wieder weg, Vanish, hin gehen, nach Lust und Laune angreifen und wieder weg oder Stun.

Ich nenn sowas nicht "skill", sondern einfach Glück, dass er am Anfang sich für einen Rogue entschieden hat.


----------



## Mikaster (1. Juni 2008)

Ichim schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt denn jemand ein vid von nem guten lvl 70er schurken? Ich find da so wenig. Ich mein 60 schön und gut aber ich find es interessanter zu sehen was heutzutage im "pro-PVP" abgeht.
> schonma thx im vorraus
> MFG, Ichim
> (am besten mulitlate)



siehe unten



Spectrales schrieb:


> Viele der besten PvPler spielen auf Stormscale...
> Angeblich ist DOOM SQUAD die beste PvP Gilde...kann man aber nicht bestätigen.



DOOM SQUAD  ist auf jedenfall eine geeile PvP gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ReSiN schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Swifty einer der besten PvPler ist. Er jetzt aber leider tot er ist bei einem autounfall gestorben


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lej7WW1JAI"]Lesen[/url] nicht denken plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t:

Meine Lieblings PvPler sind:

Noone
Untoter
Magier
Frost
Stormscale (EU)
Videos

Nutty
Untoter
Magier
Verschiedene
Earthern Ring (EU)
Video

Tosan
Mensch
Schurke
Verschiedene Skillungen
Korgath (US)
Videos (Schön ist "a hardpacked holiday "und "Tosan 4 Trying too hard")

Acrono
Untoter
Schurke
Hemo (Blutsturtz)
Stormscale (EU)

Flekz
Untoter
Magier
Feuer
Mal'Ganis (EU)
Videos

und noch so viele mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spiederschwein (1. Juni 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...at&n=Swifty


das is swifty


----------



## Xondor (1. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Aha, und wie misst man solche Superlativen? BESTE, GRÖßTE, MEISTE? Es gibt immer einen oder etwas das mehr, höher, besser oder toller ist.



Hui du bist erstaunlich. In fast jeden thread den ich in den letzten Tagen gelesen habe, hattest du ein solch wunderbares, sinnvolles und interessantes Kommentar beizutragen. Bitte toleriere einfach, dass Interessen und Ansichten verschieden sind.

Zum Topic: Vurtne würde ich auch sagen, kenne aber kaum andere bekannte PVPler


----------



## Nr.2 (1. Juni 2008)

lol 

grim :-)
happyminti :              <---- Nerf Sap 1-10

70 schurke
Tichondrius US      


Kenion

70 Schurke
Korgath US           <--- Eviscerape 1 + 2   http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=29169

aja und fast vergessn ^^

Dance: 

66/67  Priest
Laughing Skull US      <--- Shadow word Dance!!


----------



## Kindgenius (1. Juni 2008)

> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...at&n=Swifty
> 
> 
> das is swifty



Irgendwie mag ich nicht glauben dass das swifty ist 
Sind seine Videos Deutsch?, Sein WoW-client auch? Nö.


Und wenn er so gut ist, wie ich das gesehen habe (ob das alles gefaked war, sei dahin gestellt. Auch finde ich es kurios, dass seine Herausforderungen alle aus dem gleichen Realm kommen oO), dann müsste er doch viel mehr Ehrenhafte Siege und dickere Arenawertungen haben oder seh ich das falsch? xD


----------



## Dregorath1 (1. Juni 2008)

oO der Vutrne oder so ist net so gut der kann noch sehr viel lernen , außerdem haben die gegner von dem 0 skill gehabt der pala healt  net z.b.


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. Juni 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich nicht glauben dass das swifty ist
> Sind seine Videos Deutsch?, Sein WoW-client auch? Nö.
> 
> 
> Und wenn er so gut ist, wie ich das gesehen habe (ob das alles gefaked war, sei dahin gestellt. Auch finde ich es kurios, dass seine Herausforderungen alle aus dem gleichen Realm kommen oO), dann müsste er doch viel mehr Ehrenhafte Siege und dickere Arenawertungen haben oder seh ich das falsch? xD



!!!!!! das mit der arena wertung und dem deutschen server hab ich mir auch gedacht Oo


----------



## Kindgenius (1. Juni 2008)

Tja also entweder ist er wirklich tot oder er hat nur sein char gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeci (1. Juni 2008)

Swifty: http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ar&n=Swifty


----------



## Ronas (1. Juni 2008)

zeci schrieb:


> Swifty: http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ar&n=Swifty


das kommt schon eher hin


----------



## Elito (1. Juni 2008)

Der meiner Meinung nach beste PvP-Spieler ist Cojet, n krieger von unserem server.. war wochenlang High Warlord (oder wie das heisst) im Pre-BC-content.. hat zwar ne miese rechtschreibung aber owt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (1. Juni 2008)

Jetzetle, da hen mas doch, hay de nei.

So das ist er also...gleich mal anschauen.

Ein Schmuckplatz frei oO

Naja das sieht das ganz gut aus. 111500 Ehrenhafte Siege oO 
Davon träume ich. xD


----------



## aimbotuse (1. Juni 2008)

beste pvpler?

meine schildkröte flinky, haut dich mit 2 schlägen um :>


----------



## bma (1. Juni 2008)

1. Noone
2. Untoter (Männlich)
3. Mage (Frost 17 0 44)
4. Schwede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noone 1 - 3 bei Warcraftmovies !


----------



## Vérwanord (1. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Uijui 75k Ehre in über 3 Jahren WoW. Glanzleistung. Ich kenne welche die haben 150.000, und, sind die deswegen besser? Nee, die haben nur mehr Zeit, ich hab übrigens auch 80.000 knapp.
> 
> Und woher Du weisst das der nur 4 Stunden am Tag zockst, ist das Dein Zimmer Kamerad oder Nachbar oder hast eine Webcam 24 Stunden Liveschalte oder wie geht das?
> 
> ...



besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können! 

Mehr kann man zu dem ganzen Blödsinn nicht sagen, ist halt nur nett anzusehen.


----------



## Plakner (1. Juni 2008)

Das is definitiv nicht Swifty allein schon wegen der Wertung und des deutschen realms
Ausserdem hat Swifty besseres eq und seine Berufe sind höher gepusht was ganz klar aus seinen vids hervorgeht


----------



## °°Maggi°° (1. Juni 2008)

Was meinst du mit beste ???????????????????

Erfolg / DMG / Skill / Bekannt etc.


vor oder  nach BC

Vor Bc für mich Furtune / Stormstrike / und ein Krieger wie der geschrieben wird kein ahung irgend wie so Madei 


Nach BC kein Ahnung wird nur gepatch und gepatch..........


----------



## Seryma (1. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> in können vll?
> 
> z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist



dann müssen die gegner auch alle gleichgut sein =/


----------



## Simplybuffy (1. Juni 2008)

Also meine Top 5 der besten PvP spieler aller zeiten:

1. Grim (wurde ja schon alles zu gesagt)
2. Niar/Acrono (vielleicht hat Acrono mehr skill als niar aber seine videos sind schon krass (auch wenn das nichts über den skill aussagt) und das gehört gewürdigt)
3. Chrille alias thefatcow/Maydie
4. Sinthoras/Noone
5. Vurtne (spielt krass aber ich mag ihn irgendwie nicht so vom stile her is ja geschmackssache)


----------



## Trixer (1. Juni 2008)

naja leute ich glaube ihr wisst alle nicht dass es nur videos sind 
selbst der beste und skilligste pvpler kann nicht bekannt sein, weil er kein video macht 
und nochmal es sind videos, da kommt es auf unterhaltung und net auf "best of 3 monate pvp" an

aber es gibt sehr nice gemachte videos, das muss man schon sagen^^


----------



## Thoryia (1. Juni 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Hui du bist erstaunlich. In fast jeden thread den ich in den letzten Tagen gelesen habe, hattest du ein solch wunderbares, sinnvolles und interessantes Kommentar beizutragen. *Bitte toleriere einfach, dass Interessen und Ansichten verschieden sind.*
> 
> Zum Topic: Vurtne würde ich auch sagen, kenne aber kaum andere bekannte PVPler


Wie Dir aber beim durchlesen der Comments unschwer entgangen sein kann, sind der Großteil GENAU der selben Meinung wie ich. Mit Superlativen sollte man sich eben zurück halten, es gibt nie den BESTEN.
Das war die ganze Aussage, keine Ahnung was DICH an meiner Aussage jetzt so stört das Du mich persönlich antellen musstest. Wenn ich wollte könnte ich übrigends genau mit Deinem Zitat antworten(dem Unterstrichenen Teil), denn wo ist der Unterschied von mir zu Dir? Du oder andere dürfen eine Meinung haben, ich aber nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus deinem Zitierten Post von mir geht ausserdem einfach mal nirgends hervor, das ich keine anderen Meinungen, Interessen oder Ansichten toleriere.

So, what is your Problem?


----------



## Kiluan (1. Juni 2008)

BunnyBunny schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute, die haben soviel Skill die könnten die Hälfte abgeben und würden immer noch zu den Besten gehören.



Genau wie der Weihnachtsmann und der Osterhase, die gibt es auch.
4 Leute abzuziehen ist kein Kunst, da man weder über Level , Equip und Gedankenströme dieser 4 Informiert ist.


@TE: Me


----------



## Chronon (1. Juni 2008)

Hat jmd eig nen schönes vid vom nem resto druiden inner arena? mir auch egal ob 2o2 3o3 oder 5o5


----------



## Violaro (1. Juni 2008)

Sánchez
Nachtelf Schurke (m)
Aegwynn


----------



## hunter2701 (3. Juni 2008)

1.(Name) Sôul
2.(Klasse Jäger
3.(Volk)Nachtelf
4.(Realmpool)Blutdurst(eu)

haut alles um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (3. Juni 2008)

ich bin der beste mich haut keiner um! wisst ihr auch warum? weil ich den größten hab!!


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2008)

Name :ka
Volk:Taure
Char: druide
releam:ka


Kämpft mit Pve equi 2800+ heal
500manareg alle 5sek

Da kannste kommen mit was du willst der geht nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwuuu (3. Juni 2008)

@Exo1337 hmm nicht wirklich
btt also gute auf meinen realm z.b. sind Ensky den haut meiner meinung keiner so schnell um und er hat kein s3 full sondern 4/5 s3 und t6.
hmm dann gibt da noch Akilleuz und kp gibt zu viele denke keiner ist der beste.


----------



## Schwuuu (3. Juni 2008)

ein druide mit 2800 heal Oo hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Clunck (3. Juni 2008)

Schwuuu schrieb:


> ein druide mit 2800 heal Oo hab ich noch nie gesehen



Ist von IroAod (oder wie die heisen) das 2v2 team hatt zur zeit ne 114siege : 1Niederlade wertung 
nach 68 Siegen würden Sie einmal Geschlagen.

Der schurke wird schneller durch die Dots Geheilt als mann schaden machen kann. Hab mal gegen gespielt Ich Hunter & mein Druiden kumpel.

Wir würden einfach abgezogen.

edit uach mit nem Gezielten Ding da nichts


----------



## GMan (3. Juni 2008)

es gibt spieler die besser spielen als andere ganz klar und einige in diesen videos sind nicht schlecht, aber die videos sind sowas von nichtssagend, ist doch klar das die "besten" szenen für solche videos genommen werden ... ich hab auch full s3 und max ehre renn mit meinem arenapartner durchs alterac mit 40:0 kills bin ich deswegen toll ?! nein nur mein equip ist halt für PvP weitaus besser als das anderer spieler und was soll da noch ein hexer machen den ich als krieger two hitte und den daruf folgenden mage auch (weils equip einfach scheiße war) danach nehm ich noch nen krieger auseinander und brauchte noch nicht mal heal ... man bin ich toll oder ?   

dämlicher thread in dem ich schonwieder 5 min. meines lebens verbracht habe - damn


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2008)

Clunck schrieb:


> Ist von IroAod (oder wie die heisen) das 2v2 team hatt zur zeit ne 114siege : 1Niederlade wertung
> nach 68 Siegen würden Sie einmal Geschlagen.
> 
> Der schurke wird schneller durch die Dots Geheilt als mann schaden machen kann. Hab mal gegen gespielt Ich Hunter & mein Druiden kumpel.
> ...




Genau danke bin net mehr darauf gekommen wurde aber erst bei der letzen giga sendung vorgestellt!

P.S: weil man sachen nicht sieht heißt es nicht das es sie nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1Cha (3. Juni 2008)

Gnade....

Der Druide heißt Galadronia ist von Irae AoD Azsara und hat sicher nicht 2,8k+ heal.....


Achso 
Neilyo, Serennia, DoomSquad allgemein, Beasteh, Dreadlol, Nidi, gibt viele gute PvP spieler, bin aber eher n Neilyo Fan.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2008)

GMan schrieb:


> es gibt spieler die besser spielen als andere ganz klar und einige in diesen videos sind nicht schlecht, aber die videos sind sowas von nichtssagend, ist doch klar das die "besten" szenen für solche videos genommen werden ... ich hab auch full s3 und max ehre renn mit meinem arenapartner durchs alterac mit 40:0 kills bin ich deswegen toll ?! nein nur mein equip ist halt für PvP weitaus besser als das anderer spieler und was soll da noch ein hexer machen den ich als krieger two hitte und den daruf folgenden mage auch (weils equip einfach scheiße war) danach nehm ich noch nen krieger auseinander und brauchte noch nicht mal heal ... man bin ich toll oder ?
> 
> dämlicher thread in dem ich schonwieder 5 min. meines lebens verbracht habe - damn




Nur um es dir nochmal ranzuwerfen der dudu kämpft im pve equi;du imba player
Die vergleiche die du bringst hättest dir genauso sparen können wie deine zeit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu den 2800+ ich weiß es nicht wie schon oben geschrieben sind diese sachen bei giga gebracht worden es kann natürlich sein das ich mich verhört habe


----------



## Natsumee (3. Juni 2008)

sry aber man kann keinen besten Pvpler bestimmen vorallem nicht wen alle auf einen anderen realm sind 
es gibt keinen besten pvpler sowie auhc keinen besten pveler^^

mfg


----------



## M. Emran (3. Juni 2008)

Also meienr meinung nach is Grand marshall maydie einer der beste pvpler den ich je gesehen habe..überzeugt euch selbst:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQMaYxkwNo


----------



## m1Cha (3. Juni 2008)

Das "Für den Kaiser Karl" Team mit Gori ist krass auf Azshara(2400)
Ansonsten Neilyo oder Krymo.


----------



## Schwuuu (3. Juni 2008)

der druide hat 2460 heal^^ glaube 2800 ist unmöglich atm für dudu ka wie das beim priester ist


----------



## Männchen (3. Juni 2008)

So eine Umfrage ist Schwachsinn. 
Genannt werden sicher wieder nur DD, die ja ach so viele kills schaffen. 
Aber genau solche Leute versauen einem oft die Battlegrounds, da dort das Erobern von Basen oder Flaggen das primäre Ziel sind, was aber nicht messbar ist und wo es keine Beweihräucherungsvideos von gibt. Zudem sind fähige Heiler wertvoller als DD. 

Arenawertung ist auch nicht aussagefähig, da Arena ungleich Battleground ist und ich viele Leute mit S3 schon gesehen habe, die im normalen BG nichts gerissen haben. 

Als Beispiel nenne ich auch viele defensive Mittelfeldspieler im Fußball, die kaum Auffallen, aber Garanten für Siege sind = MVP.


----------



## Exo1337 (3. Juni 2008)

Männchen schrieb:


> So eine Umfrage ist Schwachsinn.
> Genannt werden sicher wieder nur DD, die ja ach so viele kills schaffen.
> Aber genau solche Leute versauen einem oft die Battlegrounds, da dort das Erobern von Basen oder Flaggen das primäre Ziel sind, was aber nicht messbar ist und wo es keine Beweihräucherungsvideos von gibt. Zudem sind fähige Heiler wertvoller als DD.
> 
> ...




/sign

@schwuuu

genau das ist der sinn meiner aussage. ironie nennt sich sowas.....


----------



## Redis (3. Juni 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, mir wayne wer der beste ist.... zudem kann man das gar nicht feststellen bzw. kann das niemand bestimmen.... 

Ich kann euch lediglich sagen wer gut ist... 

vurtne = alt = ausgeschieden...
grim = alt = ausgeschieden... 

ich denke die beiden werden heute nichts mehr im pvp reisen wie damals... vor bc = alles war anders

vergleichbare spieler:

noone = mage
akrono/acrono = rogue

recht nice anzusehn... gibt ws sicherlich "noch bessere" spieler... aber bildet euch eure eigene Meinung...
download auf warcraftmovies... have fun


----------



## Cr3s (3. Juni 2008)

GRIM/GARTHD


----------



## Karzag (3. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> naja aber schaff es erstmal ... 75k ehre und s3 komplett und was man sonst so bekommen kann^^ ausserdem ist es ein halbtags arbeiter ^^ der zoggt maximal 4 std wow wen überhaupt^^





das is der geilste satz den ich je hier gelesen haben. er kann ja garnicht so viel spielen er arbeitet ja halbtags!!!!!!!
es gibt keinen smilie hier der meinen momentanren gesichtsausdruck einigermassen wiedergeben kann.
stell dir mal vor es gibt ausserhalb deiner wohnung sogar menschen die arbeiten 'GANZTAGS' so wirklich den ganzen tag vomn morgens früh wenn du ins bett gehst bis später nachmittag wenn du schon wieder zoggst.

ALTER SCHWEDE  KOMM MAL KLAR IN DEINER KLEINEN BUNTEN WELT


----------



## Lexort (3. Juni 2008)

guter PVPler <> nen Haufen Leuten umhauen

Vieleicht erstmal über den Unterschied nachdenken bevor man überhaupt mit sonem Thema ankommt.


----------



## SäD (3. Juni 2008)

1. Kishkumen/Mute  Untoter Schurke     World of Roguecraft 1-3
2. Drakedog Untoter Hexenmeister        Drakedog 1-7
3. Evertras/Nevertras Untoter Magier     I Suck at PVP 1+2
4. Grim Untoter Schurke                       Path of Blood, Total Annihilation
5. Swifty Nachtelf Krieger                     Incredible Warrior Tricks
6. Shurrik Untoter Schurke                   Shurrik 1-3
7. Maydie Mensch Krieger                     Grand Marshal Maydie
8. Phishy Mensch Schurkin                    Phishy Multilate
9. GarthD Untoter Krieger


----------



## Nôxxx (3. Juni 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> 75k Ehre heisst nicht, dass man es gut kann, sondern nur, dass man es viel macht
> 
> @topic: es kommt auch immer auf die klasse und das equip an. mit nem frostmage bringt man 3-4 nicht so talentiere krieger, palas oder schurken tot...
> ausserdem kann man die videos immer noch "richtig" zusammenschneiden ...



/sign...

mit meim frostmage schaff ich auch ohne schwierigkeiten mehrere meeles mit max. einem heiler (nur shamys oder palas wegen counterspell)
wobei sich das nur auf open pvp/bg bezieht, da die leute in arena dann eben doch mit s3 statt wie im bg mit s1 rumrennen bzw. mehr skill ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nôxxx (3. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> naja aber schaff es erstmal ... 75k ehre und s3 komplett und was man sonst so bekommen kann^^ ausserdem ist es ein halbtags arbeiter ^^ der zoggt maximal 4 std wow wen überhaupt^^



achja und dazu -.-
75k ehre hat ja mal garnichts mit skill zu tun...
ob da jetzt ein ebaychar oder ein pro bgs macht macht das keinen großen unterschied da es bei 1/15 spielern nicht wirklich auffällt...
und zu full s3... ich war 3 wochen im urlaub d.h. 3 wochen keine punkte und guck dir meine gear an (signatur(mage)) zusätzlich hab ich im moment noch 4k punkte über... also s3+75k ehre heisst nix -.-

das liegt eben daran das s3 shcon so lange läuft... es wird zeit für s4!


----------



## Eragøn (3. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> in können vll?
> 
> z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist



ist ja auch gar icht equip abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (3. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R_mz629XUfU

ist auch hard core finde ich einen unbekannt Jäger als schurke alleine ist schon hart


----------



## Lognus (3. Juni 2008)

Alles falsch.
http://athene.movielol.org/


----------



## dejaspeed (3. Juni 2008)

Jetzt werden noch noskill pvp twinks und athene präsentiert, bald auch noch das Eichhörnchen aus dem wald von Elwyn ?


----------



## Chronon (3. Juni 2008)

mhh also vids von "Galadronia" find ich net...
hat jmd nen link zu nem vid von der oder kennt nen andeen guten heal dudu? ^^


----------



## Denilson (3. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> naja aber schaff es erstmal ... 75k ehre und s3 komplett und was man sonst so bekommen kann^^ ausserdem ist es ein halbtags arbeiter ^^ der zoggt maximal 4 std wow wen überhaupt^^



geschafft ^^

und ich arbeite Vollzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (3. Juni 2008)

Eragøn schrieb:


> ist ja auch gar icht equip abhängig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich gehe davon aus dass alle das gleiche equip haben[topic="0"]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pmzeBMVW7jg[/topic]
bei dem video z.b. sind die teilweise besser equopt als vurtne


----------



## Thí (3. Juni 2008)

PvP ist Müll. Vielleicht zwischendurch mal ganz lustig, aber wer sich auf die art ausschließlich mit PvP beschäftigt und sich Gedanken macht wer wohle "der beste PvPler ist" (WAYNE!) der hat denn Sinn unseres Spieles nicht verstanden und sollte lieber in erwähnung ziehen auf CS & Co. umzusteigen.

Gruß an alle PvEler


----------



## lukss (3. Juni 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> PvP ist Müll. Vielleicht zwischendurch mal ganz lustig, aber wer sich auf die art ausschließlich mit PvP beschäftigt und sich Gedanken macht wer wohle "der beste PvPler ist" (WAYNE!) der hat denn Sinn unseres Spieles nicht verstanden und sollte lieber in erwähnung ziehen auf CS & Co. umzusteigen.
> 
> Gruß an alle PvEler


um ins richtige pve also auch bt einzusteigen brauchst man erstmal ein passendes equip das man sich erst lange erfamen muss


----------



## Thí (3. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> um ins richtige pve also auch bt einzusteigen brauchst man erstmal ein passendes equip das man sich erst lange erfamen muss



Soll heissen man braucht den s3 schrott um Pve machen zu können oda wie? Wasn das fürn Mist, also ich kenne keinen der sich Pvp eqippt und dann raiden geht...


----------



## lukss (3. Juni 2008)

das soll heißen dassintensieves raiden sehr zeitaufwändig ist und der normale gelegenheitsspieler es wegen der zeit nciht schafft


----------



## Oimdudla (3. Juni 2008)

Nôxxx schrieb:


> ob da jetzt ein ebaychar oder ein pro bgs macht macht das keinen großen unterschied da es bei 1/15 spielern nicht wirklich auffällt...


früher schon!


----------



## Nuraa (3. Juni 2008)

MLK1006 schrieb:


> meine favoriten:
> 
> 
> *Drakedog
> ...



für mich der einzig wahre!! ich will auch so zocken können ;P


----------



## Varccars (3. Juni 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt für mich gabe es zwei Spieler die ich nur genial fand in prebc.
Der Erst war Cy keine ahnung ob der noch spielt  finde auch keine Video mehr über in. 
Er war ein Hexenmeister der auf dem Video das ich gesehen habe mit T0, T0.5 und T1 Teilen richtig geil zu voodoo people von the prodigy abgegangen ist.

Der zweite war ein Koranischer Krieger namens Laintime. Es ist warscheindlich auch nur ein best of Movie aber ehrlich gesagt es ist genial wie der Kerl damals spielen konnte. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tb6yzXA7DhA 
Ach ja müsst die ersten paar min überspringen als er WSG unterwegs ist, dann könnt ihr richtig geniales open pvp sehen.


----------



## Ferago (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich bewundere meinen bruder um seinen pvp skill wünscht ich hätte nur nen bruchteil davon =(

Auf nem drecksrealmpool wie dethecus angefangen, dann auf stormscale gewechselt und jetzt gammelt der in DOOM SQUAD herum. Ist jetzt sogar im neusten Video von Chrille ganz am anfang, na ja was Chrille aber nicht gezeigt hat waren die 2-8 stats, die er hatte...


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (3. Juni 2008)

Der Beste? hmm... also mal ganz abgesehn von den ganzen Schwanzlängenvergleicher gibt es keinen Besten >_<

Wie denn auch? ... Die gegebenheiten passen dafür auch gar nicht... Man findet den Besten wenn alle die gleiche Klasse haben,
das selbe tragen würden, alle die selbe skillung hätten und alle den selben ping hätten... dann vll findet man den Besten...
der hat dann wiederrum ein wenig Glück (crits, procs) und schon passt alles wieder nicht...

Man kann ein Vorbild haben... aber DAS... ist so als würd ich den Besten Arzt suchen... na ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (3. Juni 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Der Beste? hmm... also mal ganz abgesehn von den ganzen Schwanzlängenvergleicher gibt es keinen Besten >_<
> 
> Wie denn auch? ... Die gegebenheiten passen dafür auch gar nicht... Man findet den Besten wenn alle die gleiche Klasse haben,
> das selbe tragen würden, alle die selbe skillung hätten und alle den selben ping hätten... dann vll findet man den Besten...
> ...



absolut. 
kann man sagen, ob jemand gut oder schlecht ist aber kein superlativ angeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (3. Juni 2008)

Athene, best Parladinz in tha World lulz!

steht doch halt mal außer frage :/


----------



## kio82 (4. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich denke ma jeder Spieler mit einem 2200+ Wertung in dem Bloodthirst Realmpool auf dem US Servern wird recht gut sein. Leider lassen sich nicht so einfach Demos wie in CS und Quake anschauen, wo man dann sieht dass SPieler wie Fatal1ty, lexer oder wer auch immer einfach ein Super "Aim" haben (z.B. 30%+ CHainlightning) und auch noch eine gute Mapcontrol. Zielgenauigkeit in dem Sinne braucht man in WoW nicht, es kommt einfach darauf an sich rechtseitig hinter einer Saeule zu stellen, seine Styles moeglichst effektiv zu benutzen und dabei keine Fehler zu machen (Greater Heal vom Priest zb nicht sofort unterbrechen sondern erst wenn er bei 1/2+ durch ist, aber auch nur wenn man genau weiss, dass der Priest noch Fear auf cd hat usw...).

So lange es nicht einen richtigen Spectator Modus gibt, wo man genau erkennt, wann jemand was macht (Wut/Energie Management z.b) kann man auf youtube vids mit 320x200 Aufloesung einen scheiss erkennen, ob jemand gut ist oder nur Glueck hatte gegen 4 gruene Gimps anzutreten, die noch nicht mal gleichzeitig laufen und dabei um die Ecke gucken koennen... Ausserdem wird in solchen Vids ja auch nur gezeigt, wenn jemand was gutes zu stande gebracht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m2c.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juni 2008)

Irgendjemand hat hier doch gesagt, dass Swifty tot sei.... AUtounfall undso. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
Aber hat der nicht heute n neues VId auf WCM rausgebracht in s3? .... hmm oder versteh ich das was falsch? >_<


----------



## Pat Stone (16. Juni 2008)

1.Name : Stone
2.Klasse : Jäger - pre BC
3.Rasse : Zwerg
4.Realmpool : Blutdurst

Spielt heute nicht mehr diesen Char, weil er vor 1 3/4 Jahren den Account verkauft & Horde rerollt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (16. Juni 2008)

name : Baldoran
server: der abysische rat 
rasse: troll
klasse : magier ^^

ne mal ganz ehrlich...
findet ihr diese heldenverehrung nicht etwas albern ?


----------



## Aplizzier (16. Juni 2008)

Gibt schon echt nice typen da draußen


----------



## Pat Stone (16. Juni 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> name : Baldoran
> server: der abysische rat
> rasse: troll
> klasse : magier ^^
> ...




Ich mag das irgendwie meine verkauften ( & ungenutzten ) Chars auf diese Weise wieder ins Leben zu rufen, ansonsten ist dieses Thema schon ein wenig sinnfrei ^^


----------



## Denewardtor (17. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Uijui 75k Ehre in über 3 Jahren WoW. Glanzleistung. Ich kenne welche die haben 150.000, und, sind die deswegen besser? Nee, die haben nur mehr Zeit, ich hab übrigens auch 80.000 knapp.
> 
> Und woher Du weisst das der nur 4 Stunden am Tag zockst, ist das Dein Zimmer Kamerad oder Nachbar oder hast eine Webcam 24 Stunden Liveschalte oder wie geht das?
> 
> ...


voll meine Meinung

zum TE: pve gear in pvp benötigt kein wirklichen skill, ein Schurke mit 2400 AP (keine Übertreibung), 2x Gleve braucht kein kak S3 womit er nur 1700 AP hat, es ist dem schurken scheiss egal, dass er weniger aushält, das Aushalten vom Schurken ist eh das meiste durch stunns, und durch mehr ap macht er mehr dmg....

T6 Schurke= 2000 np


----------



## Kiluan (17. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Viele der besten PvPler spielen auf Stormscale...
> Angeblich ist DOOM SQUAD die beste PvP Gilde...kann man aber nicht bestätigen.



1. ZOMBIES sind die bestes--->http://www.arenajunkies.com/
2. DOOM SQUAD finde ich überhaupt nicht so toll, diese "überskiller" pushen sich gegenseitig einfach nur in ihren Movies hoch, klar sind sie nicht schlecht aber King of the Hills sind sie noch lange nicht. (TFC7: Wenn wer Shadowstep macht anchargen? Unmöglich durch Delay der Server und der Reflexe----> gestellt /golfclap )


----------



## TrueTraffic (17. Juni 2008)

Mein favourite PvP Spieler im Pre BC Kontent ist ganz klar Laintime!
Ich weis nicht ob ihr ihn kennt, er ist ein Undead Warrior und ich finde vom Skill her ist er der "Beste".

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5...re%3AACTION_ADV

Das Video geht über eine Stunde da es eine Compilation ist und alle seine Videos beinhaltet.
Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynn01 (17. Juni 2008)

Zitat von Kiluan: ....(TFC7: Wenn wer Shadowstep macht anchargen? Unmöglich durch Delay der Server und der Refelxe----> gestellt/golfclap )

Doch es geht super, auf deine Aussage habe ich es probiert udn muss sagen nichts gestellt! Es geht wie es im Video geht, ohne das es gestellt ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juni 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> (TFC7: Wenn wer Shadowstep macht anchargen? Unmöglich durch Delay der Server und der Reflexe----> gestellt /golfclap )



umgekehrt funktionierts auf jeden Fall mit ein bisschen Übung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (17. Juni 2008)

/Ironie an 

der Beste pvpler in wow bin ich

/Ironie aus


 vote for close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (17. Juni 2008)

Finde Swifty ist der größte noob und hat garkeinen Skill o0..kA was ihr an dem findet,vorallem zeigt sich das in seinem 2 Movie...
Werde mal sein 3tes Video anschauen...

Also mal zum seinem 2 Movie mal,er kämpft gegen jede Klasse mit selben Equip,nur leider konnten sie ja mal garnicht spielen^^

Der Hexer War DESTRO geskillt!!!! Sagt schon Alles

Der Paladin hat nichtmal Schild gemacht bzw sich gehealt,sonst hätte der Pala zu 100% gewonnen!!!! Weil Swifty eh nurnoch 5% life hatte oder so.

Gegen den Mage... -_- der Mage und Swifty beide nur noch so 10% dann ist ein Mob auf dem Mage gekommen und hat ihn runtergehauen....

Der Krieger gegen den er gekämpft hat,hat nichtmal Execute benutzt sonst hätte Swifty auch verloren

Die 3 Schurken wahren eh mal total kacke Equipt,das schafft jeder Krieger mit 350 Resi und s1 Waffe

Von den anderen Klassen habe ich keine Ahnung,aber da gibs bestimmt auch was zu meckern :O



Dann sein 18K Execute ....Kann jeder machen..... --_-- 

Und seine UBERL33THAXXORROXXOR!!!!!!!! Tricks sind nur Bugs und verboten.



Nur weil er ein wenig mit Vegas umgehen kann und ein paar Szenen aus kA wielanger Zeit zusammenschneidet heisst es nichts! Das kann JEDER von euch!!!

Dazu kommt noch das es ein schwuler n811 ist ^^

So das über Swifty musste einfach mal raus *seufz*



Allgemein wie andere schon gesagt haben gibt es keinen besten, WoW ist nicht so wie CS oder Battlefield wo man genau/schnell reagieren muss,deswegen finde ich das WoW nicht eSport tauglich ist.
Das team was das Arenaturnier gewinnt bekommt viel Aufmerksamkeit und Respekt,weil alle denken sie sind die besten....da freue ich mich schon auf die Threads hier,das wird ein spaß!
Nicht JEDER hat an diesem Turnier teilgenommen und deswegen hat es eh nichts zusagen.

Und wenn ihr euch Videos anschauen wollt,dan geht bitte auf www.warcraftmovies.de und lasst den Youtube Mainstream scheiß wo oben "Fraps" steht OMFK!!!! -_-


----------



## Cruel - AoC (17. Juni 2008)

oh mann, 

die PvP Videos im BG sind doch lächerlich.
Die meisten  Leute die im BG sind haben keine Lust sich beim Duellieren anzustrengen.
Mein Grünequipter Warri, hat nen Full s3 Eleschami solo im BG gekillt.
Das liegt daran das im BG nur Ehre gefarmt wird.
Also postet weiter euere Helden ihr Fanbois

Und ich bezweifele das der Mage irgendeine Chance gegen nen Eleschamanen hätte der mit Grounding Totem und Earthshock umgehen kann.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juni 2008)

> Der Hexer War DESTRO geskillt!!!! Sagt schon Alles



Damit meinst du, dass Destro im PvP schlecht ist?


----------



## Cr3s (17. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Grim
> Schurke
> Untoter
> Spielt nicht mehr, der wohl beste PvP-Spieler den es je gab.


/sign

heute find ich Chrillie ehemals Chrille gut dann noch Garthd und Acrono
(Druide, Krieger, Schurke)


----------



## Cr3s (17. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Der Hexer War DESTRO geskillt!!!! Sagt schon Alles


DU HAST KEINE AHNUNG VERZIEH DICH!

so nebenbei, wenn swifty keinen skill hat (ok es gibt bessere spieler) dann gleicht er das mit fantasie aus find ich.
die bugs sind einfach mal krÄnk


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juni 2008)

/signed^^

Also für Hexer ist in den meisten Fällen Destro das Beste im PvP.
Swifty find ich lustig, weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt >_<


----------



## Nyxon (17. Juni 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> /signed^^
> 
> Also für Hexer ist in den meisten Fällen Destro das Beste im PvP.
> Swifty find ich lustig, weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt >_<





omg.....was ich sagen will ist: wäre der hexer SL/Affi,hätte er ihn gezogen und da das die beste Skillung und auch die standart skillung als Hexer in PvP ist sollte man auch gegen so einen antreten.


----------



## DieSchachtel (17. Juni 2008)

Also das kann net sein.

Es gibt keine "besten" pvpler. Ich bin öfters im BG und wenn ein Schurke der beste Pvpler ist, dann liegt es an seiner Abhärtung von 485 und einem S3 Equip. Schurken sind total overpowerd (bitte kein geflame von schurkenspielern!).
Wenn das was mit können zu tun, in Verstohlenheit zu gehen, Koppnüsse zu geben und einen rabiat abzuschlachten, dann muss ich sagen, ne sry das ist kein Skill oder sonst was sondern es liegt am EQ und an den Charakter. 

Oder, wie wollt ihr "den besten PvPler der Welt in WoW" defenieren???

Also ich bitte doch ganz herzlich! Das kann doch nit sein.


mfg

Schachtel


----------



## Thoryia (17. Juni 2008)

Gibt es denn Fanboi Thread etwa immer noch?


----------



## Dreidan (17. Juni 2008)

Die besten PvP Spieler sind die, die schön in ihrer Arena oder dem BG bleiben und nicht mit ihrem S3 Imba Schurken/Krieger/WL auf Tier x equipte reine PvE ler losgehen, auch wenn man auf einem PvP Server spielt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> omg.....was ich sagen will ist: wäre der hexer SL/Affi,hätte er ihn gezogen und da das die beste Skillung und auch die standart skillung als Hexer in PvP ist sollte man auch gegen so einen antreten.



wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....

@Schachtel: Keine Klasse ist overpowered.... jedenfalls nicht übermäßig. Das ist ein ganz einfaches Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip.
Die Leute, die sagen, dass Schurken op sind, spielen sehr warscheinlich keinen Magier oder Krieger z.B.
Oder ich hab mit meinem Magier nicht unbeding immer sehr gute Chancen gegen nen Hexer egal welche Skillung aber mit meinem Schurken mach ich Hexer fertig ohne Schaden zu bekommen.


----------



## DalaiLamer (17. Juni 2008)

der beste? 

ich natürlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cighi (17. Juni 2008)

abgesehn von der tatsache das es auf den skill drauf ankommt, ist ja noch wichtig was die gegner für equip haben. in wow haste mit gutem equip schon halb gewonnen. denn kommts noch drauf an welche klassen grad so als gegner anstehn.

darum ist schwer zu sagen wer nun der beste sein soll... kannst ja ein 1on1 turnier veranstalten :-)


----------



## Uhrensohn (17. Juni 2008)

ich bin der beste magier auf nathrezim cu @arena


----------



## nkL (17. Juni 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> das beste was es gab war glaube 99:0 ... ich glaub daa war ein healdudu mit 2600addheal und 500-650manregg


113-3


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juni 2008)

cighi schrieb:


> abgesehn von der tatsache das es auf den skill drauf ankommt, ist ja noch wichtig was die gegner für equip haben. in wow haste mit gutem equip schon halb gewonnen. denn kommts noch drauf an welche klassen grad so als gegner anstehn.
> 
> darum ist schwer zu sagen wer nun der beste sein soll... kannst ja ein 1on1 turnier veranstalten :-)



damit stimme ich überhauptnicht überein! Ich habe mit meinem Schurken mit Ingi Brille und 4 rar Ruf-PvP- Teile angefangen und zu der Zeit schon im 1on1 s3er gekillt. Es kommt auf den Skill an.... natürlich bringt der alleine auch nichts aber Equip ist definitiv nicht alles.


----------



## Nyxon (17. Juni 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....




Dann sag mir mal bitte ein paar Hexer,also etwa so 8 Stück die Destro geskillt sind un eine 2200+ Wertung haben ;-)

Mit Destro meine ich btw X/X/41 ....


----------



## Solvâr (17. Juni 2008)

ganz klar bester pvpler bei bc zeiten und prebczeiten ist und bleibt neiyo !!!! untoter schurke im 2 on 2 2650 rating oder so o.O

www.warcraftmovies.com und vids angucken -> staunen ^^ 
der schafft es ein schami beim casten zu unterbrechen wenn auf tritt noch nicht rdy ist. Er springt einfach in der letzen Millisekunde zurück und gibt n tödlichen wurf. DAS Ist skill


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2008)

es gibt genug "super über drüber imba pvpler" aber diese zeiten waren mal! wenn ihr schaut wann diese videos gemacht wurden, dann sieht ihr das die meisten vor BC gemacht wurden! weil dort hatte jede klasse eine gegenklasse...

dies wurde leider mit BC weggemacht!

siehe hexenmeister!


mfg


----------



## Melih (17. Juni 2008)

der hier ist der beste

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/598599/WoW_Von_hinten_kommen


der ist imba der kann mit seinen 70iger schurke level 13 jäger onehittet!!!


bäm alda oder?


ps : na wer hat die ironie verstanden?


----------



## hardok (17. Juni 2008)

deep als feral


----------



## Daffster (17. Juni 2008)

@ Lios geiles moonkin pic ^^

@topic also nur wer als Schurke PVP rockt is kein gott lol das dumm weil der schurke unter anderem dazu da is pvp zu spielen oder pvp leicht zu spielen ......
Wenn es um thema bester gamer in WoW gibt dann sind es sicherlich die holy Priests die mit ihren " offensiv" zaubern nen full s3 tank,schurken oder dudu legen und das sind wirklich geskillte gamer!! 

Mitn Schurken oder n Mage n hunter oder krieger, pala zulegen is das noch lange kein skill ich als hexer lege auch schurken, schutz palas und jäger solo deshalb habe ich noch lange kein skill nur kräftig Glück und ordentliche crits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich das gefilmt hätte und zusammenschneide oha dann wäre ich der godfather der hexenmeister genau wie jeder von den von euch geposteten videos.


----------



## Pitysplash (17. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein guter, aber es gibt IMMER einen Besseren. Das war Kern der Aussage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Herrgott,NEIN!!!Es gibt nur EINEN besten/schönsten/reichsten.!!


----------



## Lunatiker (17. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass es keinen Besten etc.. gibt.

Es gibt zwar gute PVPler, aber das liegt oft am Equip...

Ein richtig guter PVPler ist meiner Meinung nach jemand, der mit PVE-Equip und Skillung, beim Questen (mit ca.75% HP) von einem Full S3 equippten (guten) PVPler überrascht wird und dennoch siegt.

P.S.: wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, wäre ich auch besser im PVP...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulmin (17. Juni 2008)

Finde Unbreakable den 60er Orc Shaman ziemlich toll. Wobei es immer einen besseren gibt. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UDcoh4kZJUU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T3lGM9E__wU&feature=related


----------



## Domasch (17. Juni 2008)

Ich find man kann nicht sagen wer der beste ist ^^
Außer gleiches equip gleiche klasse gleiche chancen und 1on1 =D Wobei meistens ist da noch gewisser zufallsfaktor dabei (crits etc.)
Also ich denke es gibt nur wenige gute pvp spieler und die holen halt alles aus ihrer klasse raus und mehr ist eigentlich nicht möglich...
Wenn überhaupt halt ich so ein thread für arena teams sinnvoll da hat man mehr taktische möglichkeiten als alleine man muss sich absprechen und so weiter das erfordert mehr skill als DER BESTE!!111elf zu sein xD

WoW gibts halt nicht als singleplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (19. Juni 2008)

Domasch schrieb:


> Ich find man kann nicht sagen wer der beste ist ^^
> Außer gleiches equip gleiche klasse gleiche chancen und 1on1 =D Wobei meistens ist da noch gewisser zufallsfaktor dabei (crits etc.)
> Also ich denke es gibt nur wenige gute pvp spieler und die holen halt alles aus ihrer klasse raus und mehr ist eigentlich nicht möglich...
> Wenn überhaupt halt ich so ein thread für arena teams sinnvoll da hat man mehr taktische möglichkeiten als alleine man muss sich absprechen und so weiter das erfordert mehr skill als DER BESTE!!111elf zu sein xD
> ...


die arena ist aber ausgeglichener als alleine gegen mehere andere


----------



## MaaxxL (19. Juni 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Grim ... er war einfach nur ein Gott



jap, Grim war der aller Beste!


----------



## Roc - Diabolic (19. Juni 2008)

Die anderen haben scho nrech tdas es nie einen besten geben wird, da es imemr wider einn gibt der den ,,Besten'' umnatzt und sich dadurch zum besten erklärt. 

Und z ueinem der besten PvP'ler gehört

*Beavis
Schamane
Verstärker*


mfg
Roc


----------



## Creenshaw (19. Juni 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> der hier ist der beste
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/598599/WoW_Von_hinten_kommen
> 
> ...



Jap eindeutig der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man,Man..arm sone Leute..

->Also für mich ist Grim der beste PvPler..sein Video "Total Annihilation" ist einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Mandolito (19. Juni 2008)

meiner ist länger .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (19. Juni 2008)

Unbreakable ist ziemlich geil =)
ganz schöner dmg denn der da in kurzer zeit raushaut =)
als caster n alptraum^^


----------



## Rangerpat (19. Juni 2008)

WoW PVP-Skill zeichnet also aus, wer die meisten Kackboons auf einen Haufen owned?
Wenn nen PvPler 6Kacknaps basht ist er gut? No Comment lawl!


----------



## Domasch (19. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> die arena ist aber ausgeglichener als alleine gegen mehere andere



Allein verliert man so gut wie immer gegen "Gleich equipte"
Durch skill kann man überzahl nicht schaffen...
Außer natürlich lauter ebay chars aber zufällig hab ich mal wirklich gegen einen ebay char duell gemacht er hats mir im nachhinein gesagt xD
Und das sind keine gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (19. Juni 2008)

Domasch schrieb:


> Allein verliert man so gut wie immer gegen "Gleich equipte"
> Durch skill kann man überzahl nicht schaffen...
> Außer natürlich lauter ebay chars aber zufällig hab ich mal wirklich gegen einen ebay char duell gemacht er hats mir im nachhinein gesagt xD
> Und das sind keine gegner
> ...


die richtigen profies wie vurtne schaffen das so hat er mal alleine als magier gegen 2 schurken gewonnen


----------



## Mikaster (19. Juni 2008)

Lunatiker schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass es keinen Besten etc.. gibt.
> 
> Es gibt zwar gute PVPler, aber das liegt oft am Equip...
> 
> ...



omfg und gute pve'ler das liegt nicht an eq oder glaubste das man mit skill und nem blue/lila quest/t4 raid sunwell cleart? 
pvp skill ist multi tasking.. besser equippte spieler zu schlagen.. seine klasse in und auswendig zu kennen (ja es gibt schurken die kein sprint benutzen oder magier die keine leichten federn haben) 

es gibt tausende leute die richtig "highend" pvp machen... manche davon ohne skill zu haben, das ist richtig (also der equipt punkt) aber unter denen "highend" pvp'lern gibt es leute die hervorstechen...

mfg Mikaser


----------



## nkL (19. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet
> 
> mein Favorit ist Vurtne-> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec
> 
> ...



ich denke das bin ich..


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. Juni 2008)

Man ist immer nur so gut wie der Gegner es zulässt.


----------



## ugauga (19. Juni 2008)

wow is doch kinderekacke, spielt z.b. quake wenn ihr skill sehn wollt, da is wow lächerlich dagegen


----------



## Fridix (19. Juni 2008)

weiss einer wie das lied vom diesem video heisst?? ---> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec 

danke für antworten


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

Jetzt muss ich's doch mal posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle, die meinen, PvP-Erfolg hängt nur vom Equip ab.

Hier war ich mit lvl 60 in der 60-69-KHS. Und was soll ich sagen? Am Equip lag es eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael82 (19. Juni 2008)

was mal wieder für ein schwachsinniger thread

erster im bg zu sein, hat absolut rein gar nix mit skill zutun..
man wartet einfach ab bis der gegner fast tot ist und macht dann den letzten schlag


----------



## alexaner666 (19. Juni 2008)

Also mein lieblingspvpspieler bin ich selbst.
Ich spiele einen Tauren Krieger namens Krenok auf einem PvP-Server.
Ich stelle keine schlechten Videos in Youtube aber ich weiß trotzden dass ich gut bin.


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein guter, aber es gibt IMMER einen Besseren. Das war Kern der Aussage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und darauf antwortest Du mit:


Pitysplash schrieb:


> Herrgott,NEIN!!!Es gibt nur EINEN besten/schönsten/reichsten.!!



Echt jetzt, ohne Übertreibung, Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen, selbst hier bei Buffed. Und hier wird eine Menge Schwachsinn geschrieben. 

Morgen steht ein anderer auf und schlägt DEINEN Besten, was machst Du dann? Weinst Dich bei Mutti aus, weil es ja nur EINEN Besten gibt? 
Lesen und verstehen, diese beiden Eigenschaften vermisse ich bei Buffed leider zu oft bei vielen Usern.

Gestern war Bill Gates der reichste, heute ist es der Ölmulti aus Saudi, Morgen der Stahlmagnat aus China. Siehst Du den Schwachsinn in Deiner Behauptung? 

Gestern war Miss World 2007 die schönste, heute die Miss 2008, morgen die von 2009. Siehst Du den Schwachsinn in Deiner Behauptung? 

*Immer* wenn man denkt das ist das beste, kommt was besseres. Aber lebe Du in Deiner Welt von gestern.


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Gestern war Bill Gates der reichste, heute ist es der Ölmulti aus Saudi, Morgen der Stahlmagnat aus China. Siehst Du den Schwachsinn in Deiner Behauptung?



Genaugenommen kann man das aber nachprüfen und für den jetzt aktuellen Moment eine exakte Angabe machen. Wenn morgen jemand besser ist, wird ihn morgen jemand nennen. Es wird jeder Verständnis haben, oder zumindest anhand des Datums über dem Beitrag erkennen, dass auch der mal recht hatte, der den damals reichsten gepostet hat. (auf dieses Beispiel bezogen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will mich nicht in eure Meinungsverschiedenheit einmischen, aber meinst du nicht, dass man das ganze auch etwas zu versteift sehen kann? PvP ist nun mal keine messbare Größe, das wissen wir alle. Trotzdem kann doch jeder ein Idol haben, was das ganze angeht. Und darum geht es in diesem Thread eben. Im Threadtitel steht eben "Beste PvPler", das schließt schon ein, dass es mehrere gibt und nicht nur einen einzigen, der auf die Krönung wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (19. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich's doch mal posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehm im bg allgemein, aber auch 60-69 heißen anzahl der Todestöße und ehrenhaften siege garnichts über skill aus...
der dmg/heal zählt (ja auch nicht über skill aber wenn man gutz schaden macht sollte man doch vermuten das man seine klasse schon spielen kann) und das die eigene fraktion den sieg davon trägt natürlich ist ein hoher kill counter immer schön weil man dann seinen freunden zeigen kann das man den größten hat.

btw: ich bin mir im klaren das ich selber ein männlicher (ich meine bei mir wächst son bisschen zeugs und ich hab, also soweit ich weiß... kurz gucken...ja stimmt, ein geschlechtsorgan was außschließlich der männlichen anatomie zuzuordnen ist.) pvp spieler bin der immer den größten kill counter haben muss ^^ das sagt aber, wie gesagt, nichts über meinen skill aus...

edit: hast trotzdem nice stats ^^


----------



## Geige (19. Juni 2008)

lol waren die mies wenn das wirklich von 60-69 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Genaugenommen kann man das aber nachprüfen und für den jetzt aktuellen Moment eine exakte Angabe machen. Wenn morgen jemand besser ist, wird ihn morgen jemand nennen. Es wird jeder Verständnis haben, oder zumindest anhand des Datums über dem Beitrag erkennen, dass auch der mal recht hatte, der den damals reichsten gepostet hat. (auf dieses Beispiel bezogen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Um kurz noch einmal auf das Beispiel zu kommen, man kann es eben nicht kontrollieren, weder wer der reichste der Welt ist (denn glaub mir, die wirklich reichsten stehen nicht bei Forbes), noch wer die schönste ist (es gibt irgendwo auf der Welt sicher Millionen schönere die sich nur nicht der Wahl gestellt haben!), oder eben wie im PvP bei WoW wer der beste ist (da es eben keine Statistik oder Datenbank gibt sondern nur Spieler die lahme Videos posten als Relevanz genommen werden!).

Hätte der Thread den Titel: Wer ist für DICH der beste, oder wer ist DEIN Favorit, weil Du das Video so toll findest, das seh ich dann als persönlichen Geschmack. Aber lies Dir den Thread mal durch, Fanboi Gesülze und Idol geblubber, bewertet aus Videos das hat nichtmal Ergebnis Relevanz!

DAS hat nix mit DEM besten zu tun.

Man kann nichtmal im Sport sagen wer DER Beste ist, denn auch da kommt irgendwann ein besserer. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit, alles ist Vergänglich. Und sollte das auf einen Zeitraum bezogen sein, sollte das auch so erwähnt werden.


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

> ehm im bg allgemein, aber auch 60-69 heißen anzahl der Todestöße und ehrenhaften siege garnichts über skill aus...
> der dmg/heal zählt (ja auch nicht über skill aber wenn man gutz schaden macht sollte man doch vermuten das man seine klasse schon spielen kann) und das die eigene fraktion den sieg davon trägt



Ich weiß, dass Todesstöße nicht alles sind, schauen wir doch lieber auf's Gesamtpaket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schauen wir mal; DMG hab ich in meinen Augen ganz gut gemacht, als lvl 60 Warri, immerhin. (btw, noch 5 DMG mehr und es wäre eine noch wundervollere Zahl gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Heal fällt als Warri weitestgehend aus. Und unsere Fraktion hat gewonnen, wie du siehst. Sind doch eigentlich alle Bedingungen erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> lol waren die mies wenn das wirklich von 60-69 war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mieser als ich, so viel steht fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Hätte der Thread den Titel: Wer ist für DICH der beste, oder wer ist DEIN Favorit, das seh ich dann als persönlichen Geschmack. Aber lies Dir den Thread mal durch, Fanboi Gesülze und Idol geblubber, bewertet aus Videos das hat nichtmal Ergebnis Relevanz!



Das ist doch Haarspalterei. Zumal DU diese Diskussion doch schon im 3. Beitrag begonnen hast, ohne dass irgendein Fanboi losblubbern konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainar93 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde einer der Besten PvPler ist Firstblood.
Ist n schurke der richtig skill hat. Also n besseren Schurken hab ich echt 
noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Toblobasha (19. Juni 2008)

Joa muss sagen Swifty war schon derbe geil. Best Schurke find ich aber Shurrik *klick*

75k Ehre is kein Ding, man kann auch mehr haben, man hats halt nur schon ausgegeben. Ich persönlich müsste jetzt rund 320k gemacht haben und bin ich deswegen IMBA? Nein! Es gibt immer nocch Leute die einfach besser sind als ich, was auch an der Klasse liegen könnte aber das kan man leider nich ändern.


Btw: Wo gibts ne gute gamecam die nix kostet?


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Das ist doch Haarspalterei. Zumal DU diese Diskussion doch schon im 3. Beitrag begonnen hast, ohne dass irgendein Fanboi losblubbern konnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Anfangspost ist doch schon erstes Fanboi Geblubber. Und was ist denn daran Haarspalterei wenn ich dagegen bin, das jemand behauptet der ist DER beste PvP'ler in der Geschichte von WoW? Lies Dir mal den Thread komplett durch, ich bin nicht der einzige der das als Schwachsinn findet. Es sind gute Leute die hier aufgezählt werden ohne Frage, aber mit Sicherheit nicht DER beste.


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Der Anfangspost ist doch schon erstes Fanboi Geblubber. Und was ist denn daran Haarspalterei wenn ich dagegen bin, das jemand behauptet der oder der ist DER beste PvP'ler in der Geschichte von WoW? Lies Dir mal den Thread komplett durch, ich bin nicht der einzige der das als Schwachsinn findet. Es sind gute Leute die hier aufgezählt werden ohne Frage, aber mit Sicherheit nicht DER beste.



Herzchen, im Ernst. Schau dir die ersten zwei Beiträge an. Die, bevor du zu mosern beginnst. Da steht ganz deutlich „Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet“. Das ist doch genau das, was du mit „Hätte der Thread den Titel: Wer ist für DICH der beste, oder wer ist DEIN Favorit, weil Du das Video so toll findest, das seh ich dann als persönlichen Geschmack.“ für okay erklärt hast. Damit ist die Diskussion doch beendet. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass es dir nur um den Titel geht. Denn dann würdest du einfach einen Mod um Umbenennung des selbigen bitten. Kann es sein, dass du nach 12 Seiten Gemecker das Ziel aus den Augen verloren hast und irgendwie nur weitermeckern musst, um nicht als nachgiebig dazustehen? 
Glaub mir, hör einfach auf und ignorier den Thread, wenn du ihn nicht magst. Du hast 'nen gesünderen Blutdruck und ich +1 auf der Kill-Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red_Chaos (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde die besten PvPler sind:
Noxn (Undead Shadow Priest)...der beste Shadow Priester den es bis jetzt gab...und auch nicht überheblich er hat vielen Nachwuchs Shadows geholfen^^.

Chrille (Tauren Druide) besser bekannt als The Fat Cow.

Noone aka No One (Undead Mage) ich mag seine Videos^^.

Mobywan (Mensch Retri Pala mit nem 2.4k 2on2 rating Oo).

Akcope (Mensch retri Pala).

Toma (Undead Disc Priest) Joa ich find ihn ganz gut gibt aber auch bessere denke ich^^.

Griffin (Blutelf Retri Pala) Seine Videos sind auch immer sehr nice.

Dann noch 2 Mages von meinem Realm :>
Totalschaden und Rayne (beide UD un Frost)...die haben mich schon öffters in IF umgenuket ^^.

Joa mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein.

mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## Ally 4 Life (19. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet
> 
> mein Favorit ist Vurtne-> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec
> 
> ...



Abnormal aber was macht der die ganze zeit?? Der schmeißt iwas un dann sind sie eingefroren?? Des is cool gefällt mir ^^


----------



## astro_junkey (19. Juni 2008)

SK-Gaming Weltrangliste

Da stehen die Top-Spieler drin....

Zum einfrieren an der Vorposter, das sind Granaten die du basteln kannst wenn du Ingi bist...


----------



## humanflower (19. Juni 2008)

Wayne?


----------



## Crosis (19. Juni 2008)

ich sags ma so der weltbeste wäre der, der auf lvl1 nackt nen lvl70er in full arenapvp equip schlägt^^


----------



## eti123 (19. Juni 2008)

Boneshock Destro Warlock
Beavis Enhancement Shaman
Sucht die Clip einfach auf Youtube.


----------



## Sylvanas (19. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig Noxn (Undead shadow priest) .. ist auch die einzige Skillung bzw. Klasse die heute noch richtig Skill braucht um vorne dabei zu sein.

War in 2er, 3er und 5er Arena erster mit seinem Team aufmm Realmpool..

hat allerdings vor kurzem mit wow aufgehört, da ihm das scheiss "Zergfest" in der Arena keinen Spass mehr macht.. 

mal ehrlich welchen Skill braucht ein Dudu/Warri Team? Warri plättet bei Castern alles und Dudu heilt ihn gemütlich hoch, da die Caster eh net genug dmg machen wenn ein melee auf ihnen sitzt..

.. sry 4 Temaverfehlung


----------



## Sqi (19. Juni 2008)

Name:Alroc
Rasse:Zwerg
Klasse:Warri
Realmpool:Glutsturm
Spielt zwa net mehr aber war nen imbanatic warri


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Juni 2008)

omg ihr mit euren besten pvp´lern treads. Klar gibt es auf jedem server gute pvp´ler. Doch die gibts wie sand am Meer. Und Vurtne ist genau so ein gimp wie jeder andre frost mage. Bzw instant pyro mage wie auf seinen movies zu sehn ist. Solch treads sind so unwichtig das es Kopfschmerzen bringt.


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> omg ihr mit euren besten pvp´lern treads. Klar gibt es auf jedem server gute pvp´ler. Doch die gibts wie sand am Meer. Und Vurtne ist genau so ein gimp wie jeder andre frost mage. Bzw instant pyro mage wie auf seinen movies zu sehn ist. Solch treads sind so unwichtig das es Kopfschmerzen bringt.



Also, ich bin relativ neu hier, daher kenne ich eure Bräuche nicht so wirklich. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum manche Leute, in Threads, die sie augenscheinlich nicht mögen, trotzdem posten und dabei dann nur irgendein provozierender Dreck rauskommt? Ich mein, klar. Ich find auch nicht jedes Topic gut und vieles erscheint mir sinnlos, aber warum sollte ich mir dann die Mühe machen, dieses Thread auch noch anzuklicken? Kriegt man hier Prämien für hohe Posting-Counter? Oder führt jemand 'ne Liste für die meisten sinnfreien Kommentare, die am Ende des Jahres WoW-Ingame gegen Gold getauscht werden können? Also wenns hier was umsonst gibt, dann mach ich auch mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Also, ich bin relativ neu hier, daher kenne ich eure Bräuche nicht so wirklich. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum manche Leute, in Threads, die sie augenscheinlich nicht mögen, trotzdem posten und dabei dann nur irgendein provozierender Dreck rauskommt? Ich mein, klar. Ich find auch nicht jedes Topic gut und vieles erscheint mir sinnlos, aber warum sollte ich mir dann die Mühe machen, dieses Thread auch noch anzuklicken? Kriegt man hier Prämien für hohe Posting-Counter? Oder führt jemand 'ne Liste für die meisten sinnfreien Kommentare, die am Ende des Jahres WoW-Ingame gegen Gold getauscht werden können? Also wenns hier was umsonst gibt, dann mach ich auch mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War doch irgentwie klar das nun sowas kommen musste. 

1. ist das sicher kein dreck was ich gschrieben hab!!!
2. ist das die volle wahrheit!!
3. ich hab recht !!!!!
4. ich werde die Weltherrschaft an mich reisen!!!


----------



## Rhianwen (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab die Ironie richtig erkannt, weil noch schlimmer kann man nicht spielen. Der würde auf einer NO SKILL Wertung eine glatt 12/10 bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Allein schon das Rückwärtslaufen dauernd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> War doch irgentwie klar das nun sowas kommen musste.
> 
> 1. ist das sicher kein dreck was ich gschrieben hab!!!
> 2. ist das die volle wahrheit!!
> ...



Na dann, gute Reise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Herzchen, im Ernst. Schau dir die ersten zwei Beiträge an. Die, bevor du zu mosern beginnst. Da steht ganz deutlich „Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet“. Das ist doch genau das, was du mit „Hätte der Thread den Titel: Wer ist für DICH der beste, oder wer ist DEIN Favorit, weil Du das Video so toll findest, das seh ich dann als persönlichen Geschmack.“ für okay erklärt hast. Damit ist die Diskussion doch beendet. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass es dir nur um den Titel geht. Denn dann würdest du einfach einen Mod um Umbenennung des selbigen bitten. Kann es sein, dass du nach 12 Seiten Gemecker das Ziel aus den Augen verloren hast und irgendwie nur weitermeckern musst, um nicht als nachgiebig dazustehen?
> Glaub mir, hör einfach auf und ignorier den Thread, wenn du ihn nicht magst. Du hast 'nen gesünderen Blutdruck und ich +1 auf der Kill-Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast Du ein starkes Problem beim lesen, das auch zu verstehen?

"Aha, und wie misst man solche Superlativen? BESTE, GRÖßTE, MEISTE? Es gibt immer einen oder etwas das mehr, höher, besser oder toller ist."

DAS war alles was ich geschrieben habe als ersten Post, GENAU das was ich nach wie vor bemängele an solchen Threads, und bei näherer Betrachtung desselben bin ich damit nicht allein. Ich hab dabei auch nichts aus den Augen verloren und stehe nach wie vor exakt zu meinem Anfangsstatement: ES GIBT KEINEN *BESTEN*.


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Hast Du ein starkes Problem beim lesen, das auch zu verstehen?
> 
> "Aha, und wie misst man solche Superlativen? BESTE, GRÖßTE, MEISTE? Es gibt immer einen oder etwas das mehr, höher, besser oder toller ist."
> 
> DAS war alles was ich geschrieben habe als ersten Post, GENAU das was ich nach wie vor bemängele an solchen Threads, und bei näherer Betrachtung desselben bin ich damit nicht allein. Ich hab dabei auch nichts aus den Augen verloren und stehe nach wie vor exakt zu meinem Anfangsstatement: ES GIBT KEINEN *BESTEN*.



Nach dem einen Besten hat ja auch keiner gefragt, wie du als, des Lesens mächtiger User, ja sicher sofort beim lesen des ersten Beitrags gemerkt hast. Sicher - der Thread-Titel ist etwas ungünstig gewählt, aber ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass es dir imo gar nicht mehr darum geht. Auch wenn du ihn ungünstig findest, würde er sicher nicht diesen Aufstand hier rechtfertigen. Dieser Thread dient dazu, dass man sich darüber austauschen kann, wen man persönlich für sehr gut erachtet. Ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem genau liegt, aber ich hab den TE verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Also, ich bin relativ neu hier, daher kenne ich eure Bräuche nicht so wirklich. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum manche Leute, in Threads, die sie augenscheinlich nicht mögen, trotzdem posten und dabei dann nur irgendein provozierender Dreck rauskommt? Ich mein, klar. Ich find auch nicht jedes Topic gut und vieles erscheint mir sinnlos, aber warum sollte ich mir dann die Mühe machen, dieses Thread auch noch anzuklicken? Kriegt man hier Prämien für hohe Posting-Counter? Oder führt jemand 'ne Liste für die meisten sinnfreien Kommentare, die am Ende des Jahres WoW-Ingame gegen Gold getauscht werden können? Also wenns hier was umsonst gibt, dann mach ich auch mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, da Du es nicht von selber merkst oder weisst klär ich Dich gerne auf: Das ist ein Forum, hier werden Meinungen geäußert, ob nun Pro oder Kontra zum Thema. 

Nun verstanden?

PS: Der wie Du so schön geschrieben hast "provozierende Dreck", worin unterscheidet der sich nun genau von Deinen Aussagen grad im Moment? Und wieso machen nur Kommentare Sinn, die *Deinen* Geschmack treffen, bist der der GODFATHER des guten Geschmackes, sozusagen muss man Dich erst fragen ob das OK ist?

Sorry, aber komm von Deiner Überheblichkeit runter.


----------



## Karoon (19. Juni 2008)

*stay topic guy´s*....einfach nur grausam...


----------



## Olynth (19. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> 4. ich werde die Weltherrschaft an mich reisen!!!



Versuch erstmal nen Duden an dich zu reissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und des mit Swifty könnt ihr ruhig mal stecken lassen, falls er tot ist lasst gut sein erweißt ihm die letzte Ehre, falls nicht solltet ihr mal drüber nachdenken ob er nicht vielleicht mit WoW aufgehört hatt? Soll ja vorkommen auch in den "Besten" kreisen.
Vielleicht hatt er auch einfach kein Bock mehr auf einen Krieger passiert auch das viele Leute was rerollen.
Zudem ist auf wcm.com glaub ich erst vor kurzem Incredible tricks nr.3 erschienen von Swifty.

btt.
Tehseus <3 seine Pala Arena movies sind gut gemacht er zeigt das er eine schnelle Reaktionszeit hatt, ebenso seine Cral Videos absoluter oberhammer!

p.s. OlOLo ROflCopTEr iNcOMe WiTh hIs fLAme boMB!!!!111drölf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also tut was ihr nicht lassen könnt.....


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> omg ihr mit euren besten pvp´lern treads. Klar gibt es auf jedem server gute pvp´ler. Doch die gibts wie sand am Meer. Und Vurtne ist genau so ein gimp wie jeder andre frost mage. Bzw instant pyro mage wie auf seinen movies zu sehn ist. Solch treads sind so unwichtig das es Kopfschmerzen bringt.



Vurtne hat drei Arme und kann Hellsehen!!!!1!11elf


----------



## Cathari (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ok, da Du es nicht von selber merkst oder weisst klär ich Dich gerne auf: Das ist ein Forum, hier werden Meinungen geäußert, ob nun Pro oder Kontra zum Thema.
> 
> Nun verstanden?
> 
> ...



Nicht, solange ich dich mit einfachsten Mitteln zum Affentanz bewegen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich kannst du deine Meinung sagen, aber du hast's bestimmt schon gut 10 mal getan und sicherlich an der Anzahl der Beiträge zum Thema gemerkt, dass sich einige für gute PvPler interessieren. Also frage ich mich, warum du den Thread dann nicht einfach links liegen lässt, wir alle wissen mittlerweile, dass du den Thread nicht magst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Such dir doch einfach einen Thread, der deinen Vorstellungen entspricht oder mach selbst einen auf? Da kannst du dann frei nach deinen Wünschen perfekt ausformulierte Meinungen durchdiskutieren - mit unmissverständlichem Thread-Titel. Ich glaube eher nicht, dass dich dieses Thema hier wirklich interessiert, viel eher geht's nur ums Prinzip.

Und der provozierende Dreck, den ich angesprochen habe, bezieht sich auf jene, die in jedem Thread auf mehr oder weniger beleidigende Weise bekannt geben, dass er ihnen persönlich nicht gefällt. Das sehe ich hier in jedem zweiten Thread und frage mich eben, was das soll. Ich kenne es von mir, dass ich einfach nichts schreibe, wenn mich persönlich irgendwas nicht interessiert. Wozu auch? Stattdessen wird hier gezielt versucht, Leute zu provozieren, die diese Threads erstellen oder selbige gut finden. 

Naja, die Alterac-Wartezeiten werden Nachts nicht besser, ich werde also viel Zeit haben, die selben Argumente nochmal durchzukauen, wenn du magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heh, btw Alterac, da hab ich noch was zum Topic:
Im Alterac läuft bei uns stets eine Blutelf-Jägerin namens Truce umher, und sofort fangen alle an zu jammern, wenn sie sie auf der Teilnehmerliste sehen. Sie spielt im Realmpool Hinterhalt. Kennt sie jemand und weiß, was sie (anscheinend) so gut macht? (Stats sind immer ganz okay, aber ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Nicht, solange ich dich mit einfachsten Mitteln zum Affentanz bewegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zur ersten Hervorhebung:
Oh danke Godfather des Forum und des guten Geschmacks, das Du mir diese Gnade zuteil werden lässt, meine bescheidene Meinung zu äussern in demselben Thread neben oder unter Dir.

zur zweiten:
Arm wie Du andere brauchst, um Deine Argumentation durch zudrücken bzw. wie Du meinst, für andere sprechen zu können. Erinnert mich an Flam0r im BG, klappt was nicht "IHR spielt alle so scheisse". Läuft es gut "Man WIR sind heute wieder gut."oder "Hört doch mal auf UNS damit zu nerven." Oder nimmst Du Dich vielleicht so wichtig, das Du DICH in der 3. Person angesprochen haben willst?

zum letzten:
Auch wenn Du das vielleicht gerne hättest, aber ich lass mich nicht auf ein Flamewar provozieren. Sei froh darüber, denn den kannst Du nur verlieren.

Und nun geh ich schlafen, es ist fast 5 und antworte auch morgen oder sonst wann nicht mehr auf Dein Gefasel.

PS: DEIN Zitat: "Kriegt man hier Prämien für hohe Posting-Counter? Oder führt jemand 'ne Liste für die meisten sinnfreien Kommentare, die am Ende des Jahres WoW-Ingame gegen Gold getauscht werden können? Also wenns hier was umsonst gibt, dann mach ich auch mit."

Du bist grad voll dabei, merkst es bloß scheinbar nicht. Ach und zum Thema Kill Counter: Wie alt warst Du gleich noch? Wer so was braucht tut mir wirklich leid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (19. Juni 2008)

arm, wie DU nur 24/7 in dem forum rumgeisterst und andere anpisst...
ich werd auf deine antwort nicht antworten weils keinen sinn macht mit dir zu diskutieren wie ich bemerkt hab in diversen, nicht mehr an hand abzaehlbaren threads.


----------



## Chillers (20. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet
> 
> mein Favorit ist Vurtne-> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec
> 
> ...



Hm, habe mir dann mal einige Videos angesehen, auch aus der <hall auf fame< und ja, sind Klassespieler dabei.
Leider habe ich zu spät ernsthaft mit PvP angefangen, um die Leute persönlich zu kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem serverübergreifend spielen kam ja auch später, um Wartezeiten zu verkürzen.

Generell und vom GEFÜHL her sind die Truppen m.M. nach allerdings schlechter geworden. Es hat 3 Wochen gedauert,
bevor die Allianz es ansatzweise begriff, dass Alteractal kein Durchgerenne mehr ist. Oder wenn durch, dann mit 15-20 Mann,HdH holen und nachher den Friedhof schnell...klappt immer noch nicht, warum wir oft loosen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und sagen lässt sich eh´keiner was, weil die meisten ihren 2..3..4...X?-twink so ausrüsten wollen.

Da kann ich es verstehen, dass eine Menge guter/bester/bestester pvp-ler inzwischen aufgehört haben.

Und beste gibt es nicht, nur sehr gute Spieler. Jeder ist knackbar.

Ich ess´jetzt einen Flusskrebs, damit den sonst keiner bekommt, obwohl ich gegen Krebse allergisch bin.

In diesem Sinne..

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (20. Juni 2008)

An den Rest, der sich das OT antun muss: Ich hätte folgendes sehr gern in Spoilertags oder ähnliches gesetzt, damit's sonst niemanden belastet, aber hier wird der Text nur ausgeschwärzt und nicht unter einem Button versteckt... Aber das kann ich einfach nicht unbeantwortet stehen lassen und mein PN-Fach halte ich gern sauber, seht's mir nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher kommt sogar noch ein wenig zum Topic, ab dem Strich also einfach nicht mehr weiterlesen, wenn ihr nicht zitiert wurdet (was dann alle - 1 wären.).

Ich habe mir einige Videos von Vurtne angeschaut und imo steht er zu Recht so weit oben auf der Beliebtheitsliste. Schon lässig, während des Kampfes mal eben was in den Chat zu tippen, das hat irgendwie Stil. Was meint der TE eigentlich mit "Vurtne, heute Warbaby"? Hat er sich umbenannt? Heißt er mittlerweile wieder Vurtne? Irgendwie sehe ich bei den Arsenal-Vurtnes und -Warbabys nicht durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




----------------------- (besagter Strich, weiterlesen nicht empfohlen) -----------------------



Thoryia schrieb:


> zur ersten Hervorhebung:
> Oh danke Godfather des Forum und des guten Geschmacks, das Du mir diese Gnade zuteil werden lässt, meine bescheidene Meinung zu äussern in demselben Thread neben oder unter Dir.


Keine Ursache. Aber auch nur, weil wir so dicke Homies sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> zur zweiten:
> Arm wie Du andere brauchst, um Deine Argumentation durch zudrücken bzw. wie Du meinst, für andere sprechen zu können. Erinnert mich an Flam0r im BG, klappt was nicht "IHR spielt alle so scheisse". Läuft es gut "Man WIR sind heute wieder gut."


Gut, ich ändere in "Jeder, der einen deiner Beiträge gelesen hat kennt deine Intension. Kein Grund, sie weiterhin herumzuposaunen, bis sie der letzte auch noch lesen muss.". Irgendwie kann ich da übrigens ein leichtes Trauma erkennen, was deine Abneigung diesem Thread gegenüber irgendwie plausibel macht. 



Thoryia schrieb:


> zum letzten:
> Auch wenn Du das vielleicht gerne hättest, aber ich lass mich nicht auf ein Flamewar provozieren. Sei froh darüber, denn den kannst Du nur verlieren.


Mein erster, an dich gerichteter Beitrag war irgendwie eher ein Schlichtungsversuch, den du ja nicht ansatzweise angenommen hast. Wenn du's immer so handhabst (wovon ich ausgehe, da dieser Thread sicher nicht der einzige ist, der dir nicht gefällt), kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere "aufgibt" und dich einfach ignoriert. Da musst du noch keine Schlüsse daraus ziehen, wer von uns zweien der "Sieger" in einem geistigen Kräftemessen wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ganze würde ich ohnehin nur mit einem dieser süffisant grinsenden Smilies beantworten. Frei nach dem Motto: Schenke auch jenen ein Lächeln, mit denen es das Schicksal nicht so gut meinte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thoryia schrieb:


> Und nun geh ich schlafen, es ist fast 5 und antworte auch morgen oder sonst wann nicht mehr auf Dein Gefasel.


Ich trage mir dann mal ein +1 auf meinen Kill-Counter. Bis zum nächsten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (20. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> lol waren die mies wenn das wirklich von 60-69 war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würde eher sagen EXECUTER!!! warum? 77k dmg, 18kills, deshalb..... 61-69 werden die Spieler doch mehr als 3,5k hp im Schnitt haben


----------



## Cathari (20. Juni 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen EXECUTER!!! warum? 77k dmg, 18kills, deshalb..... 61-69 werden die Spieler doch mehr als 3,5k hp im Schnitt haben



Schau dir den dmg der restlichen Spieler an, da gehört 77k dmg schon zu den besten 4. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass wir unsere 3 Flaggen relativ schnell hatten, viel mehr dmg war zeitlich schon kaum drin (abgesehen von den guten 69er DDs mit 100k-150k) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (20. Juni 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> magier die keine leichten federn haben)


ahahahahahh selfpownage`?^^

ich dachte Blinzeln ersetzt das...... hab ich zumindest gesehen

@Cathari, trotzdem ist sein dmg/killingblow Verhältniss niederiger, als bei den Anderen, ist eigentlich eh unwichtig, wichtig ist wer zum Sieg beiträgt, sei es durch Flagge holen oder eben mit Hinrichten abfangen....


----------



## noobhammer (20. Juni 2008)

ich bin der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimosino (20. Juni 2008)

grim ist einfach einer der besten schurken vor bc und ein guter freund von mir der hat ein jahr schule geschwänzt für wow
 der beste vor und nach bc
[post="0"]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pVVt1s3vN2Q[/post]
[post="0"]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-IETYtEEl9Y&feature=related[/post]
[post="0"]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=i7cge-0uEl8&amp;feature=related[/post]


----------



## Pacster (20. Juni 2008)

BunnyBunny schrieb:


> Vurtne ist echt imba, habe das Video auch gesehen.
> Der hat 4 Typen alleine kalt gemacht und so was...
> Es gibt halt Leute, die haben soviel Skill die könnten die Hälfte abgeben und würden immer noch zu den Besten gehören.




4?? Was müssen das für flaschen gewesen sein? 2 ist eventuell skill.....3 oder mehr ist einfach nur unfähigkeit und/oder extrem schlechte ausrüstung beim gegner.
Eigentlich sind schon 2 spieler unschaffbar wenn sie ihre klasse beherrschen und keine deftanks sind...es sei denn man ist die absolute anti-klasse.


----------



## schenkyy (20. Juni 2008)

Hmm...
alle am labern man,
der ist der beste... bla bla...

ganz einfach es gibt keinen besten, es gibt IMMER einen der besser seine klasse "beherrscht" und nix anderes...
dazu kommt, ping,fps und hotkeys
die leute die ernsthaft spielen und guten pc / fps und gutes inet haben gewinnen ganz klar!
und movementkrüppel  brauchen nun net sabbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein schurke mit krüppel pc oder inet, braucht garnet anfangen ernsthaft pvp zu spielen, weil er eh verkackt...

skill kann man schon lange nicht mehr sagen, obwohl doch schon, es gibt immer gute spieler aber keinen besten.
dazu noch diese über rocker videos, wo die rumgeluckt haben und criti luck, und alles zusammen geschnitten..
"BOAA IST DER IMBA; DAS IST NE LEGENDE bla bla"

und es gibt bestimmt sehr skilled spieler, die keine videos haben und net bekannt sind, vllt auf derens Realm, das er da named ist.. aber sonst..

die richtig guten spieler wollen halt nicht "bekannt" werden, sondern eher in ruhe spielen... und spielen aus fun..

und es gibt hier viele die davon träumen auch solche ruler zu werden, aber kann man sich eh abschminken, entweder man kann es oder man kann es nicht.

genauso wie bei cs, genau das selbe in grün ^^

naja, ich bin auch kein ober ruler.... aber das musste ich mal los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:  ich stimme @Pacster zu
4 Leute auf einmal, das ist kein skill mehr, entweder sau schlecht equipt, 2k life mage und so, oder total unfähigkeit..

aber hier labern nur bobs und so....
die keine ahnung haben, geschweige dem spiel oder den klassen. sorry klingt hart aber ist so :/
Die sehen so, boa krass das will ich auch*


----------



## Bihd (20. Juni 2008)

also mein farvorit ist swufty der kann einfach alles D
http://youtube.com/watch?v=t3zY0dL3rjM 

Mfg ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (20. Juni 2008)

yazZin!^ schrieb:


> 1. Ehre Max. liegt bei 75k
> 2. Kann es gar nicht sein das dein kumpel 150.000 hat...
> 3. Natürlich ist es auch unlogisch das du 80.000ehre hast, 75.000 mkay aber nich 80k
> 4. zudem sagt die ehre nichts über skill aus, mit "cursor move2" kannste 10k ehre an einem tag machen.



cursor move2????

kann mir jemand erklären was das ist?


----------



## Thoryia (20. Juni 2008)

Fang garnicht erst an, Dich fürs Botten zu interessieren!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (20. Juni 2008)

Also der beste PvPler den ich gesehen habe war "Mrpain" (Tauren Krieger lvl19) in begleitung von "Mrspain" (Blutelfen Priesterin lvl19)

aber ich bin auch nicht schlecht. --> Pvpfighter (Gnom Krieger lvl19 / Nozdormu)

=)


----------



## UDKleriker (20. Juni 2008)

preBC

*Schurken*: waren ziemlich gut unterwegs
Sunken-(inaktiv)
Eryx-(inaktiv)
Ming-(wohl noch aktiv)

*Krieger*:
Laintime/Inaktiv wegen Wehrdienst in Korea


Ansonsten gibt es heutzutage sehr viele gute Spieler...alleine aus dieser Unmenge ist es schon fast nicht Möglich den oder die besten zu kühren. Man kann einige mit Namen hervorherben, dass war es dann aber auch schon....


----------



## Diamond1611 (20. Juni 2008)

Hab eig 5 lieblings PvP'ler (bisher):

Grim
Mute (world of Roguecraft)
Vurtne
Swifty (ich find die Macros und spielereien einfach nur funny^^)
Tuskatappaja (DOOM SQUAD - Stormscale - Shadow Priest) sowie Noxn, imo die beste Shadow priestern die es jemals gab. 

Btw:

kennt vllt jmd eine Seite wo es eine Rangliste gibt die sich auf Server und/oder Realmpool bezieht, wo die besten PvP'ler eben von diesem Realm, bzw. Realmpool angezeigt werden?


----------



## Ringrod (20. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f9AmRvqLLD8

Is noch von der guten alten zeit ^^
Musik ist fraglich find das Video aber trotzdem Goil ;D


----------



## Ringrod (20. Juni 2008)

Invasion 
Jäger
N811
Oldschool (noch vor Nax)
http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=14...55c58d3e86f21d5


----------



## Weldras (17. Januar 2009)

Die besten PvP-Spieler gibt es so eig nicht. Doch naja man kann sagen die besten PvP-Spieler sind in der Gruppe (DOOM SQUAD) ist keine Gilde mehr hier link zum Forum, dort findet ihr auch direkt die Videos der Spieler!

http://doomsquad.ade.se/forum/viewforum.ph...0e85b8cdbede368 

Wichtige sind : Noone (Frostmage) Dilir (Frostmage) Chrille ( Feral druid) Tuskatappaja (shadow) Vaelisious (<3 Destruction Hexer) und noch mehr ! Die haben echt alle super Filme auf warcraftmovies.com ! Schaut's euch an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich die bekannten Klassiker sind : Grim, Vurtne und Drakedog. 

Aber das sind die Spieler die brauchten auch ihr gutes Glück für den Erfolg und es gibt sicher noch einige die praktisch gleich viel auf dem Kasten haben.

viel spass

grüsse


----------



## deathg3cko (17. Januar 2009)

Drakedog , der beste hexer den es je gab.


dazu noch Laintime der auch mit seinem gameplay begeistert hatte.


----------



## Yarom (17. Januar 2009)

1. Platz: Drakedog pre BC, einfach brillant der Kerl
2. Platz: Ming, dazu muss man nichts sagen, da kann Grim garnichts gegen machen^^
3. Platz: Hm, schwer. Wie hieß der komische Fury-Warrior? Irgendwas mit "ious" am Ende^^


----------



## n1ghtyyy (17. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema mage.. 

ihr sprecht ja nur von den arena mages schaut mal in die esl in die Extreme masters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz klar Alec von mousesports auf Aegwynn unter dem namen Daisyduke vertretten <3 auch wen es nich wirklich movies über ihn gibt ist er ein welt klasse mage und mit seinem team sind sie einfach mal locker mit 5 siegen und 0 niederlagen durch kommen und spielen auf der nächsten cebit auf den EU qualifier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (17. Januar 2009)

Leute, die ihre Klasse zu *jedem* Patchzeitpunkt in der Arena auf den High Rankings spielen konnten und können, oder Leute die mit einer Gimpkombo immernoch was reißen. 
Zu Grim, Schurken waren Pre BC mehr als nur OP und das weiss jeder, wenn man ohne EQ mehr Schaden mit einem Skill macht als ein Casual HP hat, ist das kein Skill, spielen konnte er, das stimmt, aber das Schurken OP waren leider auch.
Drakedog war gut, allerdings zu dem Zeitpunkt als die meisten Videos entstanden sind, war Destrolock auf Grund des Skills für einen Instant Cast nach einen eingesteckten Hit einfach imba ... und BC war der DMG von Destolocks zu der Zeit, sprich T4 / S1 einfach krank skaliert.

just my 2 cents

EDIT schreit in das Topic: Arena Turnier 3on3 (!) > all


----------



## Caradim (17. Januar 2009)

KAMIL!
Mensch
Paladin
Retribution
RP:Ruin
Realm:Magtheridon


----------



## youngceaser (17. Januar 2009)

lukss schrieb:


> in können vll?
> 
> z.b. gegen wieviele gegner einer es alleine schafft oder z.b. wenn man als pve geskillter mit seinem team 20. in der arenawertung ist


wieviele gegner er alleine schafft es kommt immer darauf an wenn vortune gegen 3 halbwegsgute druiden gespielt hätte er verloren weil die einfach gestalt switchen um aus frostnova zu kommen. Zeig mir nen video wo vortune mindestens 2 caster alleine umhaut ohne das sie afk sind oder was weis ich was. Mit meinem pala atm no 71 habe ich keine chance gegen mage die frieren mich fest machen saumäsig schnell kaputt aber mitm jäger mache ich wildes herz und mein pet killt die schon alleine


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (17. Januar 2009)

grim:http://video.google.de/videosearch?hl=de&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv&q=world+of+roguecraft#
http://video.google.de/videosearch?hl=de&a...+of+roguecraft#


----------



## Meateater (17. Januar 2009)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=99093


----------



## Reeth Caldason (17. Januar 2009)

ich glaube auch das es schwer ist den besten zu ernennen. also erstma war ja die frage wen findet ihr am besten und net wer is der beste. 
sehen ob jemand gut oda net gut is kann man. man sieht sich an wann er wie welche attacken einsetzt. gegen wie viele gegner er es gleichzeitig schafft is dumm. sobald sie anständig abhärtung haben isses z.b. bei einem dd und einem healer aus. man kann einfach keinen mit nem healer besiegen wenn die einigermaßen anständig spielen können soviel cc hat niemand, es gibt noch ne insignie und du frisst ja auch dmg. kann man vergessen. 
für mich is jemand z.b. auch gut wenn er mit schlechterem equip jemanden besiegt der auch noch seine klasse spielen kann. ich hab auch ma mit nem 48 hunter n 60 schurken gefickt. deshalb bin ich net der tollste das war eben n nap. 
also namen fallen mir atm net ein. aba es gab da mal paar videos von nem schurken auf 70 noch der mit grünem und blauen crapgear einfach ma s2, s3 und wenn ich mich net irre sogar s4 leute platt gemacht. der hatte skill. aba sowas geht natürlich net mit allen klassen. als kirger könnteste das z.b. haken^^
vllt kennt ihr den typen ja der hat echt meine anerkennung da hab ich net schlecht geguckt.
lg


----------



## Reeth Caldason (17. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> wieviele gegner er alleine schafft es kommt immer darauf an wenn vortune gegen 3 halbwegsgute druiden gespielt hätte er verloren weil die einfach gestalt switchen um aus frostnova zu kommen. Zeig mir nen video wo vortune mindestens 2 caster alleine umhaut ohne das sie afk sind oder was weis ich was. Mit meinem pala atm no 71 habe ich keine chance gegen mage die frieren mich fest machen saumäsig schnell kaputt aber mitm jäger mache ich wildes herz und mein pet killt die schon alleine



ach youngceaser, du bist pala^^ vllt sollteste ma segen der freiheit nutzen. 10 sec immun wo de an ihm dran bist. hammer der gerechtigkeit kannste ihn stunnen und 5 sec auf ihn einkloppen. du hast ne bubble wo du dich kurz hochheilen kannst und sogar noch bissi schaden machen kannst da du keine 10 sec oda wie lang die geht brauchst um dich hochzuheilen. also solang der jetz net tausend lvl höher is als du und er net das übelste imba equip hat müsstest du eig. ganz gute karten gegen ihn haben. ich mein du kannst dich endlos hochhealen, du hast zichheals (handauflegen kostet jetz auch kein mana mehr) und kannst endlos dein mana reggen. 
lg


----------



## Malarius (17. Januar 2009)

Die Besten PvP'ler sind eh die heiler die euch Dmg-pfeifen am leben halten.

punkt aus und wer war anderes behauptet hat keine ahnung.


----------



## Dabow (17. Januar 2009)

lukss schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welche Pvpspieler ihr am besten findet
> 
> mein Favorit ist Vurtne-> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpel3Kfnec
> 
> ...



Eindeutig " Qy ", Realm Onyxia .... best Mage ever ....


----------



## Fujitsus (17. Januar 2009)

Die Besten sind die ohne Job xD


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. Januar 2009)

Mein Favorit

Name: Unbreakable
Server: Frostmane
Klasse: Schamane
Fraktion: Horde
WoW-Edition: Classic

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDcoh4kZJUU
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3lGM9E__wU...feature=related

Complete: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2614704/PvP_time


Edit: Auch nice is der hier ;>

Name: Pat
Server: Arthas
Klasse: Krieger
Fraktion: Horde
WoW-Edition: Classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLhnedQLvWE...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8i4o08gizE...feature=related

Pat mit S4!! 
Name: Pat (ja, der Pat von Arthas!)
Realm: Lethon
Klasse: Krieger
Fraktion: Horde
WoW-Edition: Burning Crusade 
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...f58b2b0d2eac822


Edit2: und mal was für die allianzler ;>

Name: Maydie
Server: Arthas
Klasse: Krieger
Fraktion: Allianz
WoW-Edition: Classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emu7P1yGg0k...feature=related


----------



## Hell's Lord (17. Januar 2009)

Mein Favorit:

Yarrgummoaarr

Moonkin Druide.
Realm: Krag'jin
Realmpool: Raserei

Der Typ hats echt drauf und ist noch nett dazu.
Und kommt bitte wieder zum Thema zurück, danke.
Mfg Hell's Lord


----------



## Blacktempel (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würd sagen Athene ist ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Charname: Athenelól
Klasse: Paladin
Skillung: Holy
Realm: Stormscale
Realmpool: Cyclone

MfG Blacky


----------



## Urando (17. Januar 2009)

Charname: Menismyforte
Klasse: Priester
Skillung: Shadow
Realm: / aufgehört

In meinen Augen einer der Besten, weil er es einfach schaffte Respekt, Ansehen und ein gutes Rating mit einem *Shadow*priest zu erreichen, was heutzutage schirr unmöglich erscheint


----------



## SixNight (17. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emu7P1yGg0k 

Grandmarshal Maydie fand ich früher

Name:Maydie
Klasse:Krieger
Skillung:Ms PvP
Realm:/aufgehört


----------



## Plastiksoldat (17. Januar 2009)

Swifty
Nachtelf Krieger
Realm Gorgonash oder so auf jeden fall US 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Januar 2009)

Aelli
Aellie
Aellii
Aellei

Best PvP-Spieler ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (17. Januar 2009)

das problem bei vielen guten pvplern is, dass der equipvergleich teilweise echt fragwürdig ist und auch die klasse zu dieser zeit teils bisschen op war..
es wurden viele roguevideos gedreht, beid enen man sagt die haben skill (was ich hier auch nie anzweifeln wollen würde),  trotzdem muss man bedenken, dass rogue eine gute zeit lang im pvp beinahe unschlagbar war, wenn jemand mit halbwegs verstand dahinter war. um den equip-stand zu verdeutlichen:
Laintime ( http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=laintime&emb=0# ) war einer der ersten koreanischen rang14 und verstand es seinen char zu spielen (teils 1vs4), wobei man wie gesagt hinzusagen muss, dass er das volle rang14 set hatte und die gegner oftmals nur mit max. t1 rumlaufen, was einen deutlichen vorteil bzgl. des equips mit sich bringt.
b2t: mein favourite is trotzdem laintime und grim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Malarius (17. Januar 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Edit2: und mal was für die allianzler ;>
> 
> Name: Maydie
> Server: k.a ;<
> ...



der is Arthas


Aber um erhlich zu sein, der is nur gut wenner seinen Pala im rücken hat. Aber das Vid is wirklich gut gemacht


----------



## EnCeLiS (17. Januar 2009)

Name: Laintime
Rasse: Untoter
Klasse: Krieger
Skillung: MortalStrike
Realm: Kael'thas (Korea) // Seit kurz vor BC release bei der koreanischen Armee. (Wenn ich mich nicht irre)

Die meisten seiner Videos sind nach dem großen Warri-Nerf. (Flamed mich wenn auch das falsch ist^^)


----------



## Kief (17. Januar 2009)

jap ich kann auch nur grim sagen - der wohl beste pvpler aller zeiten.

wie ich zu classic zeiten davon geträumt habe nur halb soviel skill wie er zuhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (17. Januar 2009)

edit: wobei ich faymonkey auch sowas von genial fande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer wieder toll wie er bugs gefunden hatte....


----------



## alex93 (17. Januar 2009)

koxy schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass viele schlichtweg Scheißkombos zocken, andere wiederum eine perfekte Kombo?
> In einer beschissenen Kombo kannst du soviel Skill haben wie nur möglich, sollte es aber von der Klassenzusammenstellung nicht passen,
> wirst du trotzdem auf die Bretter geschickt. Gilt zumindest fürs 2er und 3er Bracket....



das liegt meist daran wie die teams sind wenns ne kack kombo is MÜSSEN sie skill haben
wenn sie perfektes team haben MÜSSEN sie nich die pro gamer sein.


----------



## Mondaine (17. Januar 2009)

wow und "pvp" sind eh ein witz, PVE ist in WoW top, PVP item vs item lol..


----------



## youngceaser (17. Januar 2009)

Reeth schrieb:


> ach youngceaser, du bist pala^^ vllt sollteste ma segen der freiheit nutzen. 10 sec immun wo de an ihm dran bist. hammer der gerechtigkeit kannste ihn stunnen und 5 sec auf ihn einkloppen. du hast ne bubble wo du dich kurz hochheilen kannst und sogar noch bissi schaden machen kannst da du keine 10 sec oda wie lang die geht brauchst um dich hochzuheilen. also solang der jetz net tausend lvl höher is als du und er net das übelste imba equip hat müsstest du eig. ganz gute karten gegen ihn haben. ich mein du kannst dich endlos hochhealen, du hast zichheals (handauflegen kostet jetz auch kein mana mehr) und kannst endlos dein mana reggen.
> lg


zufällig haben die cd und man kann sie nicht immer benutzen. Wobei die videos ja von vortune sind als er 66 war also haben die schurken ihren matel der schatten noch nicht oder?


----------



## EnCeLiS (17. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> zufällig haben die cd und man kann sie nicht immer benutzen. Wobei die videos ja von vortune sind als er 66 war also haben die schurken ihren matel der schatten noch nicht oder?



Glaube man bekommt den auf 66. Bin mir nich mehr sicher.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Januar 2009)

Naja die meisten haben einfach nur Top Equip(Vurtne/Grim/Pat/Maydie(undco.) (Ich streite hier nicht ab das sie Skill haben)) und ballern zu 70% auf Grüne/Blaue Noobs drauf(Jaja gleich kommen wieder die Fanbois 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Drakedog find ich unter den Warlocks noch am besten


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> wow und "pvp" sind eh ein witz, PVE ist in WoW top, PVP item vs item lol..


PvE in WoW ist heutzutage ja auch sooo viel besser noch als PvP.

Zu BC-Zeiten wars einfach:
Du willst epixx? Dann mach dir nen Rogue und spiel PvP, schon hast du in 3 Wochen SX

Inzwischen ist es mit PvE genauso, die Epixx kriegt man ja nun auch hinterhergeschmissen


----------



## Thoor (17. Januar 2009)

Thoryia schrieb:


> U*ijui 75k Ehre in über 3 Jahren WoW. Glanzleistung. Ich kenne welche die haben 150.000, und, sind die deswegen besser? Nee, die haben nur mehr Zeit, ich hab übrigens auch 80.000 knapp.*
> Und woher Du weisst das der nur 4 Stunden am Tag zockst, ist das Dein Zimmer Kamerad oder Nachbar oder hast eine Webcam 24 Stunden Liveschalte oder wie geht das?
> 
> Und an alle Video Bewunderer und Fanbois: Ist euch mal in den Sinn gekommen, das des Best of Szenen sind? Ich meine wenn ich jeden Tag komplett mit Fraps aufnehme und dann nach einem halben Jahr die 20 besten Szenen schneide, bin ich dann ein PvP Gott? Nee, nur einer der dadurch bekannt wurde, und den vorher keiner kannte.
> ...


WAHAHAHAHAHAH EPIC FAIL
Du kannst nicht mehr als 75k Ehre haben ist begrenzt, spielst du und dein kewler Freund auf nem Privat Server? Nais one! Falls du Killst meinst sind 150k nix besonderes. Ich hab fast nie PVP gemacht und hab gegen die 20k ~.~


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Januar 2009)

> Du kannst nicht mehr als 75k Ehre haben ist begrenzt, spielst du und dein kewler Freund auf nem Privat Server? Nais one! Falls du Killst meinst sind 150k nix besonderes. Ich hab fast nie PVP gemacht und hab gegen die 20k ~.~



Selbst auf Priv. Servern geht es nur bis 75k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daytonaman (17. Januar 2009)

achja ich bin der Beste wer denn sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. Januar 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Drakedog find ich unter den Warlocks noch am besten




Drakedog <3


----------



## deathg3cko (17. Januar 2009)

@ der jeniger der maydie gepostet hatte .... lol..... der typ wurde von grim in world of rougecraft gekillt trotz ohne gear und nem 0.9dps dolch^^


----------



## Arlox93 (17. Januar 2009)

deathg3cko schrieb:


> @ der jeniger der maydie gepostet hatte .... lol..... der typ wurde von grim in world of rougecraft gekillt trotz ohne gear und nem 0.9dps dolch^^



ohja du wesst das 1. der char der gekillt wurde von grim ohne gear ien ally mit Hand ovn Ragi war? 2tens maydie spielt nich aufm server von grim...

und siehe sig dan wisst ihr wer der beste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (17. Januar 2009)

Noone
Mage
Undead
Stormscale (EU)


wohl einer der besten PVP-TBC-Mages die ich je gesehen hab =)


----------



## grimmjow (21. Januar 2009)

Shazra
Mage
Undead
Server steht im Vid

http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=41...9b4414c3e9f334e

Meiner Meinung nach, der beste PvP'ler überhaupt.
Spielt als Deep Fire Mage und pwnd jedes Mal 2 Klassen aufeinmal.

Sollte man sich unbedingt anschauen bzw. runterladen, weil die Qualität im Stream nicht so toll ist.

@ Arlox93

Ich heiße auch grim(m), fühle mich total cool deswegen. <3 -_-


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (15. Februar 2009)

deathg3cko schrieb:


> @ der jeniger der maydie gepostet hatte .... lol..... der typ wurde von grim in world of rougecraft gekillt trotz ohne gear und nem 0.9dps dolch^^



1. Grim hat nicht gegen Maydie gekämpft.

2. Grim hat nicht World of Rougecraft gemacht, das war Mute/Kishkumen (oder wie sich das schreibt)


----------



## vetan666 (15. Februar 2009)

laintime
untot
krieger
level 60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz6s0_fZExY


----------



## Spun_666 (16. Februar 2009)

ich


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Gibt es in Zeiten der Abhärtung überhaupt noch gute PvPler???
Oder besteht der ganze Haufen hauptsächlich aus guten leechern?
wer 800 Abhärtung hat muss nichts können, nur hin und wieder mal treffen...

VOTE 4 Nacktduelle! =)


----------



## Arkoras (16. Februar 2009)

Platz 1: Grim <- Man könnte meinen er hätte PvP erschaffen
Platz 2: Vurtne 
Platz 3: Laintime oder Maydie

Wer was anderes sagt hat einfach keinen Plan oder ist neidisch weil er nichts gebacken bekommt, punkt aus.


----------



## Venoxin (16. Februar 2009)

Hi @ all

Ka ob er schon aufgelistet wurde aber *Tradix* der wohl beste *PvP Moonkin* in BC Zeiten.
Leider nicht mehr aktiv.
Er benutzte aber auch andere moonkin und katzen Modele. 
Wer es nicht mag soll erst gar nicht rein schauen!


Hier ein paar Videos:

Tradix 3 - Nurf Pandakins!

_*Mein perschönlicher Favorit: *_
Tradix 4 - Force of Panda

Tradix 5

Viel spass.

MFG Venoxin


P.S.: Mehr Videos unter Tradix HP


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. Februar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Platz 1: Grim <- Man könnte meinen er hätte PvP erschaffen
> Platz 2: Vurtne
> Platz 3: Laintime oder Maydie
> 
> Wer was anderes sagt hat einfach keinen Plan oder ist neidisch weil er nichts gebacken bekommt, punkt aus.



Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, aber ich find Laintime nicht so gut, Tausch Laintime mit Swifty aus und fertig. 

Swifty ist einfach nur IMBA! auch wenn viele sagen, dass er einfach nur ein paar gute Tricks gefundne hat, um sich PvP zu vereinfachen. Mag stimmen, aber findet erst einmal solche Tricks! Das ist ein cleveres nutzen der Spielmechanik und sowas ist nicht mehr so einfach.


----------

